# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  دولة الموحدين ما لها وما عليها؟

## الفضي

لما حضرت الوفاة يعقوب المنصور الموحدي قال : أوصيكم بتقوى الله و باليتيمة و بالأيتام ، فقال أحد الحاضرين، ومن اليتيمة و الأيتام ؟ فقال اليتيمة الأندلس و الأيتام سكانها المسلمون، اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه و أسكنه فسيح جناتك

----------


## جمال الجزائري

> جزاكم الله خيرا ...
> 
> *** 
> 
> لما حضرت الوفاة يعقوب المنصور الموحدي قال : أوصيكم بتقوى الله و باليتيمة و بالأيتام ، فقال أحد الحاضرين، ومن اليتيمة و الأيتام ؟ فقال اليتيمة الأندلس و الأيتام سكانها المسلمون، اللهم اغفر له و ارحمه و أسكنه فسيح جناتك


اللهم آمين 
المصيبة أن أغلب المسلمين لا يعرفونه أصلاً !

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> ...المصيبة أن أغلب المسلمين لا يعرفونه أصلاً !


لا يضره ذلك إن شاء الله
ويكفي أنه أسس دولة على نصوص الكتاب والسنة ومكن لفقهاء الحق ونكل بالمبطلين وجاهد أعداء الدين
رحم الله أمير المؤمنين المنصور.

----------


## عصام البشير

> ويكفي أنه أسس دولة على نصوص الكتاب والسنة ومكن لفقهاء الحق ونكل بالمبطلين وجاهد أعداء الدين
> رحم الله أمير المؤمنين المنصور.


في هذا الكلام نظر بين.
الدولة الموحدية أسسها محمد بن تومرت على عقيدة باطلة، تجمع مقالة التعطيل، والدجل وادعاء المهدوية، وأشياء أخرى من العقائد الباطلة، التي لم تكن زمن الدولة المرابطية السنية.
وحين دخل الموحدون مدينة مراكش عاصمة المرابطين استباحوها كما تستباح بلاد الكفار، وذلك لأنهم يحكمون بأن المرابطين مشركون. وليراجع وصف ذلك في كتاب البيذق، وهو من أصحاب ابن تومرت.
وأيضا اشتهر عنهم سفك الدماء في ما يشبه محاكم التفتيش التي نقحوا بها صفوف الموحدين، بقتل الآلاف منهم لأدنى شبهة.
ودولة كهذه لا يقال عنها: قامت على نصوص الكتاب والسنة!

وأما ما يقصده الأخ العمري بالتمكين لفقهاء الحق، والتنكيل بالمبطلين، فيقصد به - فيما أحسب - التمكين للظاهرية، والتنكيل بفقهاء المالكية، وإحراق كتب الفروع. وقصته في التخيير بين المصحف وسنن أبي داود وبين السيف مشهورة.
ولأن يعد ذلك من المثالب أولى من أن يعد من المناقب.

أما الجهاد في الأندلس، فقد كان للموحدين فيه قدم صدق بلا ريب. وذلك في أيام عبد المؤمن ويوسف والمنصور خصوصا، ثم انهارت دولة الإسلام بالأندلس بعد معركة العقاب.

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> في هذا الكلام نظر بين.
> الدولة الموحدية أسسها محمد بن تومرت على عقيدة باطلة، تجمع مقالة التعطيل، والدجل وادعاء المهدوية، وأشياء أخرى من العقائد الباطلة، التي لم تكن زمن الدولة المرابطية السنية.
> وحين دخل الموحدون مدينة مراكش عاصمة المرابطين استباحوها كما تستباح بلاد الكفار، وذلك لأنهم يحكمون بأن المرابطين مشركون. وليراجع وصف ذلك في كتاب البيذق، وهو من أصحاب ابن تومرت.
> وأيضا اشتهر عنهم سفك الدماء في ما يشبه محاكم التفتيش التي نقحوا بها صفوف الموحدين، بقتل الآلاف منهم لأدنى شبهة.
> ودولة كهذه لا يقال عنها: قامت على نصوص الكتاب والسنة!
> وأما ما يقصده الأخ العمري بالتمكين لفقهاء الحق، والتنكيل بالمبطلين، فيقصد به - فيما أحسب - التمكين للظاهرية، والتنكيل بفقهاء المالكية، وإحراق كتب الفروع. وقصته في التخيير بين المصحف وسنن أبي داود وبين السيف مشهورة.
> ولأن يعد ذلك من المثالب أولى من أن يعد من المناقب.
> 
> أما الجهاد في الأندلس، فقد كان للموحدين فيه قدم صدق بلا ريب. وذلك في أيام عبد المؤمن ويوسف والمنصور خصوصا، ثم انهارت دولة الإسلام بالأندلس بعد معركة العقاب
> ......


الأخ عصام البشير 
كلامي واضح وعائد على أمير المؤمنين المنصور وليس المهدي بن تومرت المتهم بما ذكرته والله أعلم بحقيقة الاتهامات فقد أنكرها الكثير من المؤرخين المغاربة وقناعتى الشخصية أن تاريخ دولة الموحدية عبث بالكثير من وقائعه المدونة  وزيف بعد انهيار دولتهم لأسباب مذهبية.
ودولة الموحدين في عهد المنصور قامت على الكتاب والسنة وإحياء الجهاد ولا أدري لماذا تتهم عهد المنصور بغيره وهذه محاولة قد تفسر بالخلط وإثارة الضباب وإهالة التراب على دولة سنية مجاهدة .
حتى العلماء المالكية غير المتعصبة ممن تأثر بفقه النص مكن لهم ومنهم ابن القطان وغيره بل إن كثيراً من فقهاء المالكية تولى القضاء ولم يحكموا بالمذهب المالكي بل بما يرجحه النص فلو كانت الدولة حالها مخالف للشرع فلم قبل هؤلاء المالكية بمناصبها  !
ولمعرفة مناقب هذه الدولة التى ينبغي أن يفخر بها المغاربة فليرجع إلى كتب التاريخ ويقرأ بدون خلفيات مذهبية ومن المعاصرين ممن ذكر هذه الدولة بإنصاف الشيخ الدكتور توفيق الغلبزورى وارجع لما كتبه في ((المدرسة الظاهرية بالمغرب والأندلس))

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

وهناك رسالة دكتوراة للدكتور عبد الباقي السيد حول الظاهرية والمالكية فى المغرب والأندلس في عهد الموحدين 
أثبت فيها ما تم من أحداث بين المالكية والظاهرية فى عهد الموحدين إذ وجد أن طائفة كبيرة من المالكية رغم حفاظها على مذهبها المالكى وانتسابها إليه إلا أنها تأثرت فى جوانب كثيرة بالمذهب الظاهرى الذى يعزز النصوص ويحترمها أكثر من غيره من المذاهب ، فعمدت هذه الطائفة إلى نفى التقليد والدعوة إلى الاجتهاد واستنباط الأحكام من القرآن والسنة ، ومن ثم لقيت احتراما وتوقيرا من قبل حكام الموحدين ، ونالت جاها عريضا بتولى المناصب فى عهد هذه الدولة الظاهرية . 
وذكر فيها أن الفترة التاريخية التى عالج فيها أثر المالكية والظاهرية رغم كونها فترة ظاهرية خصبة إلا أن التواجد المالكى لم يكن باهتا ولا خفيا ، وأن بنى مرين وهى الدولة التى آلت إليها ممتلكات الموحدين غيرت المذهب الرسمى للدولة من الظاهرى إلى المالكى بضغط من فقهاء المالكية ، ومع هذا التغيير تم طمس كثير من المعالم التى كانت للظاهرية بل وللمالكية أيضا الذين سايروا فقهاء الظاهرية فى عهد الموحدين ووصفهم بالبدعة ومحاولتهم طمس أى أثر لهم فى عهد الموحدين لدرجة أن المالكية في عهد بنى مرين كانوا يترجمون لعلماء ظاهريين على أنهم مالكية وهم ليسوا كذلك .
واختتمت الدراسة بعدة نتائج وحقائق مهمة منها :
-نقد الموحدين للفروع واتجاههم للتأصيل الفقهى المعتمد على النصوص ، تأصل فى عهد عبدالمؤمن بن على وابنه يوسف بتربية الطلبة هلى هذا النهج وفى عهد المنصور ظهر المنهج الظاهرى بالقوة حيث اتخذ من الظاهرية القضاة والخطباء بل ومربيين لأبنائه . كما عارض المنصور آراء ابن تومرت نفسه المعارضة للمنهج الظاهرى خاصة مسألة العصمة ، وعاقب كل من يسب المنهج الظاهري .
- أكدت الدراسة على أن حكام الموحدين كانوا ظاهرية بدليل أنهم كانوا علماء وفقهاء ومحدثين ولايرون التقليد ويدعون للاجتهاد ، ويرفضون الظنون والفقه الفروعى المالكى، ويقربون الظاهرية ويولونهم المناصب الهامة فى الدولة ، فضلا عن إشرافهم على المناظرات بين المالكية والظاهرية ، بل منهم - أى الحكام- من كان يستخدم أسلوب وحجج ابن حزم فى مناقشته لفقهاء المالكية . بل إن رسائل الحكام الموحدين حتى المتأخرين كانت تدعو وتؤكد على ضرورة العمل فى الأحكام بالقرآن والسنة والإجماع والاجتهاد فقط ، ولم تدعو لا لقياس ولا لرأى ، وهذه هى أصول المنهج الظاهرى . 
- أبرزت الدراسة أن ظاهرية الدولة الموحدية شهد بها فقهاء ومؤرخى المالكية أنفسهم – مثل ابن الأحمر ، والشاطبى ، والونشريسى وغيرهم- قبل الظاهرية ، وهو ما جعلنا نطمئن إلى ما ذهبنا إليه من ظاهرية الدولة الموحدية .
- أظهرت الدراسة أن الهدف من تعميم الموحدين لعلم أصول الفقه هو تأصيل الأحكام واستخراجها من أصولها تمهيدا لنشر المنهج الظاهرى .
- أوضحت الدراسة دور الموحدين الظاهرية فى دفعهم فقهاء المالكية لاعتماد الأدلة والنظر فى فقه الخلاف ، ومن ثم التوسع فى مسائل الاجتهاد داخل المذهب ، وتوجيه النقد للمقلدين من بنى جلدتهم. 
- كشفت الدراسة بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أن صراعا سياسيا وقع بين المالكية والظاهرية بسبب محاولة التمكين للمنهج الظاهرى ، وقد تجسد ذلك فى ثورة القاضى عياض ضد عبدالمؤمن بن على بسبب نزعة الأخير لتأصيل المنهج الظاهرى ، ولذا أصر عياض على بيعة تاشفين بن يوسف. كما ظهر ذلك أيضا فى ثورة ابن الفرس ضد الموحدين ، - والتى كانت ثورة مذهبية مالكية ضد الموحدين الظاهرية- ، وفى ثورة الوهيبى ، وابن بطال المحدث ، والجزيرى الفقيه المالكى . كما أبرزت الدراسة أن جل ثورات القبائل ضد الموحدين الظاهرية كانت بتحريض من فقهاء المالكية .
- أوضحت الدراسة جهود الموحدين الظاهرية فى مواجهة حركة التبشير بالمسيحية حتى كان من يفعل ذلك يقتل فى بعض الأحيان ، وذلك على أثر قيام البابا بدعوة الخليفة الرشيد حفيد المنصور للمسيحية.
- أوضحت الدراسة أن فكر الموحدين الظاهرى لقى معارضة من الشيعة حيث قام أحد رجالهم بالثورة فى مراكش ، وادعى أنه من سلالة الفاطميين ، وكذا لقى الموحدون الظاهرية فضلا عن فقهاء المالكية معارضة الخوارج الأباضية النكار، مما كان له أثر فى الحياة الفكرية والثقافية .
- كشفت الدراسة عن أن المتصوفة المالكية فى عهد المرابطين كانوا يحاربون الظاهرية ويقللون من شأنها ووصفوها بالمذهب المذموم ، وكان على رأسهم ابن العريف ، وقد كان لذلك أكبرالأثر على الموحدين الظاهرية فى مقاومتهم للمالكية، إلى جانب النزعة الفروعية فى الفقه عند المالكية.
- أثبتت الدراسة أن المنهج الظاهرى الذى عمد المنصور على التمكين له آتى ثماره فى عهد ابنه المأمون الذى اتبع نهج أباه فى المكين للظاهرية ، وإظاهر أقوال ابن حزم لا سيما ما يخص المهدية والعصمة ، حيث أزال المأمون اسم المهدى من الخطبة والسكة ، وهو ما ترتب عليه قيام الثورات ضد الموحدين ومنها ثورة على بن بن بدر ، فضلا عن معارضة العامة . فى حين لقيت معارضة العصمة والمهدية قبولا من فقهاء المالكية والظاهرية .
- أبرزت الدراسة الدور المهم لعلماء المالكية والظاهرية فى شحذ الهمم للجهاد، والمشاركة فى بناء الأربطة والحصون ، وفى المعارك ضد النصارى الأسبان لمواجهة حركة الاسترداد المسيحى . كما أكدت على نجاح الموحدين فى تجميع كل من فقهاء المالكية والظاهرية ضد حركة الاسترداد المسيحى.
- كشفت الدراسة عن أهمية الدور الذى لعبته المدرسة التاريخية الظاهرية فى تطوير علم التاريخ وتنقيته من الروايات الكاذبة ، وفرض المنهج الظاهرى عليه ، ومن أعلامها ابن صاحب الصلاة ، وابن دحية الكلبى .
- رسمت الدراسة صورة واضحة لتأثيرات الظاهرية فى المجتمع ومن ذلك انتقاد ابن رشد للقياس فى مجال علم الكلام والفقه ، وإبطال ابن مضاء للقياس فى النحو ، والعمل على ازدهار المنطق والفلسفة حيث وضع ابن رشد مشروعه الفلسفى فى ظل الموحدين الظاهرية ، وتبنيه لنظرية دور المرأة فى المجتمع والتى بدأت منذ عهد عبدالمؤمن بن على ، ومن التأثيرات الظاهرية ازدهار زراعة المناصفة ، وعملية مكاتبة العبيد ، وإقبال أهل الرأى على تعلم الأصول والحديث كى يحصلوا على المناصب المهمة فى الدولة ، وتأثر محدثو المالكية بمنهج ابن حزم الحديثى ومن هؤلاء ابن القطان الفاسى .
- أثبتت الدراسة أن من أسباب تنكيل المنصور بابن رشد تصنيف الأخير لكتاب فى السياسة وصف فيه حكام الموحدين بالطغاة، فضلا عن الخلاف المذهبى - رغم أن ابن رشد تأثر بالظاهرية فى جوانب كثيرة من فقهه- إذ إن ابن رشد دعا فى كتابه بداية المجتهد إلى تدريس فقه الفروع القائم على التقليد وتشعب الآراء ، الأمر الذى لقى معارضة شديدة من المنصور الظاهرى الذى دعا إلى تنحية الفروع ، والاعتماد على النصوص فى استنباط الأحكام .
- أكدت الدراسة على أن المالكية ُطبقت فى عهد الموحدين بمنهج ظاهرى حسب توجه الدولة التى دعت للعودة إلى النصوص ، ونبذ التقليد وعدم الاعتماد على أقوال الرجال وآرائهم. حتى رأينا من المالكية من يؤيد الظاهرية فى نفى القياس وانتقاده كأصل من أصول الأحكام . 
-: أبرزت الدراسة مواجهة الظاهرية مشاكل المجتمع بكل حزم مثل نكاح المتعة ، وظاهرة التسول التى قضى عليها الموحدون – عملا برأى الفقهاء- من خلال الكفالة الاجتماعية ، ومن ثم فإن مصنفات فقهاء المالكية والظاهرية – كابن القطان ، وابن الرومية ، وابن دحية وغيرهم - كانت رد فعل طبيعى لما حدث فى المجتمع 
-أوضحت الدراسة أن مفهوم التوحيد الذى لقب به الموحدين تحول بعد سيطرتهم على مراكش من مفهوم دينى إلى مفهوم سياسى. إذ اعتبر الخلفاء بدءاً من عبدالمؤمن بن على أن الخضوع لسلطة الدولة هو التوحيد ، والخروج عليها هو مروق منه، وإن فضلوا ان يكون الخضوع سياسيا دينيا .
- أوضحت الدراسة أن الموحدين لم يعتمدوا إلا وزارة التنفيذ فى الحكم ، ورفضوا وزارة التفويض اعتمادا على ما أفتى به فقهاء الظاهرية منذ ابن حزم حتى عهدهم . كما أنهم طوال فترة الازدهار والقوة للدولة لم يعتمدوا فى الحكم إلا على ولاية الاستكفاء عملا أيضا براى فقهاء الظاهرية .
- أكدت الدراسة على أن الموحدين نهجوا المنهج الظاهرى فى الجانب الاقتصادى كذلك حيث تبنوا اقوال الظاهرية فى كراء الارض ، وإحياء الموات، والفلاحة ، وفى السَكة . كما أنهم نهجوا النهج الظاهرى أيضا فى المجال الاجتماعى لا سيما ما يخص العبيد من حقوق وواجبات ، فضلا عن المرأة ودورها . فقد سمحوا لها بالتعليم ، وممارسة العديد من الأعمال ، مما كان له أثره على فقهاء المالكية إذ دعا أحدهم - وهو ابن رشد الحفيد- النساء إلى ممارسة حقهن السياسى .
- أثبتت الدراسة أن الموحدين – تحت شعار الحرية الفكرية وفى إطار الالتزام بالأصول العامة لمذهبهم الرسمى- لم يعنفوا فقهاء المالكية الذين انتقدوا ابن حزم ن وابقوهم فى مناصبهم ما دام النقد ليس بهدف التشويه والانتقاص من قدر الرجل والفقه الظاهرى ، وما دام هدفه المزيد من الوصول للحق اعتمادا على الحجج والبراهين  . كما أوضحت الدراسة أن هذا النهج الذى اتبعه الموحدون كظاهرية أتاح للمالكية والشافعية أن يتعرفوا على المذهب الظاهرى ، ويحتكموا إلى أصوله ، وإن لم يتمذهبوا به ، حتى أن أحدهم صنف كتابا فى إبطال القياس.
-أكدت الدراسة بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أن الموحدين كظاهرية لم يكرهوا رعيتهم على التخلى عن المذهب المالكى. إنما رفض الموحدون الفقه القائم على غير دليل وبرهان .

----------


## عصام البشير

بارك الله فيكم.



> كلامي واضح وعائد على أمير المؤمنين المنصور وليس المهدي بن تومرت المتهم بما ذكرته


الجواب من وجهين:
1- الدولة الموحدية استمرت على نهج ابن تومرت إلى زمن أبي العلاء المأمون، الذي صعد المنبر في مراكش وسب المهدي وقال: لا تدعوه بالمهدي المعصوم وادعوه بالغوي المذموم ..
وأمر بمحو اسم المهدي من السكة والخطبة .. ونعى عليه النداء للصلاة باللغة البربرية، وزيادته في أذان الصبح (أصبح ولله الحمد) وغير ذلك من السنن التي اختص بها المهدي ..) راجع الاستقصا.
وهذا صريح في أن الدولة لم تغير شيئا من شعائر ابن تومرت، في زمن عبد المؤمن ولا من بعده بمن فيهم المنصور. وهذا معلوم لا خلاف فيه بين المؤرخين.
2- أنت قلت: (أسس دولة على الكتاب والسنة)، والذي أسس الدولة إنما هو ابن تومرت. فلذلك ذكرت مثالبه لأبين خطأ قولك هذا.




> والله أعلم بحقيقة الاتهامات فقد أنكرها الكثير من المؤرخين المغاربة. وقناعتى الشخصية أن تاريخ دولة الموحدية عبث بالكثير من وقائعه المدونة  وزيف بعد انهيار دولتهم لأسباب مذهبية.


الجواب فيما يأتي:
1- أحلتك في مشاركتي الأولى على كتاب البيذق، وهو رجل من أشياخ الموحدين، ومن كبار أصحاب ابن تومرت. وهذه الوثيقة لا يعدلها شيء من كلام المؤرخين من المتقدمين فضلا عن المعاصرين.
وفي كتاب البيذق وصف لاستباحة مراكش، وتقرير لتكفير المرابطين، وسرد دقيق لأعداد من قتلوا في الامتحان (وهم بالآلاف)، وادعاء المهدوية، وغير ذلك من المخازي.
والرجل لا يمكن أن يتهم بالتحامل على الموحدين!

2- تتابع المؤرخون على إثبات ما ذكرته آنفا. ولا أعرف من هم المؤرخون المغاربة الذين أنكروا ذلك، إلا أن يكونوا من المعاصرين (خاصة من أصحاب الأطروحات الجامعية) فهؤلاء يمكنهم أن يدعوا في التاريخ أي شيء، بأدنى شبهة. ولهم في ذلك مصائب علمية خطيرة.
ومن باب الإنصاف، فالذي شكك فيه بعض المؤرخين إنما هو كون ابن تومرت كان يأمر بدفن بعض الناس أحياء، ويدعي تكليمهم إلى آخر القصة المشهورة. فهذه لم تثبت بيقين.

3- ما كتبه ابن تومرت في العقيدة (المرشدة مثلا) موجود متداول، لم يشكك في نسبته إليه أحد. وهو ينضح بالعقائد الباطلة التي برأ الله منها المغاربة في زمن المرابطين، حتى أدخلها عليهم.
ورد أهل السنة والجماعة على المرشدة وبيان ما فيها من خطل معروف لا نحتاج إلى نقله هنا.




> ودولة الموحدين في عهد المنصور قامت على الكتاب والسنة وإحياء الجهاد


سبق الرد على الشق الأول، وأما الثاني فأنا وافقت عليه ابتداء، لكن لا بلفظ الإحياء، فقد كان الجهاد حيا في زمن المرابطين.




> ولا أدري لماذا تتهم عهد المنصور بغيره وهذه محاولة قد تفسر بالخلط وإثارة الضباب وإهالة التراب على دولة سنية مجاهدة .


اتهام النيات لا يجدي في مثل هذا المقام. وقد كان يغنيك عنه غيره من طيب الكلام.
ومشكلتي مع الدولة الموحدية لا علاقة لها بالمذهب المالكي من قريب ولا من بعيد، ولكنها لأجل العقيدة، لا غير.
وأقسم بالله أنني كنت على الرأي نفسه في المرابطين والموحدين، يوم أن كنت لا أعرف في الفقه غير ابن حزم والشوكاني والصنعاني، ومن لف لفهم.




> بل بما يرجحه النص فلو كانت الدولة حالها مخالف للشرع فلم قبل هؤلاء المالكية بمناصبها  !


1- لم يقبلوا كلهم، وما ثورة القاضي عياض بغائبة عنك إن شاء الله تعالى.
2- العلماء في أزمنة الجور يجتهدون في مثل هذا، ويفضل كثير منهم المشاركة في الفتوى والقضاء تخفيفا للمفاسد.
3- شارك جماعة من الفقهاء في القضاء والفتوى في زمن العبيديين أيضا، فما توجيه ذلك؟




> ولمعرفة مناقب هذه الدولة التى ينبغي أن يفخر بها المغاربة فليرجع إلى كتب التاريخ ويقرأ بدون خلفيات مذهبية


1- التعصب للمذاهب موجود عند كثير من الناس، من المالكية والظاهرية وغيرهم. والإنصاف عزيز.
2- دفاعي عن المرابطين لأنهم أهل سنة، على طريقة السلف الصالح، لا لأنهم مالكية. ولن تجدني إن شاء الله تعالى في شيء مما أكتبه أدافع عن المرينيين مثلا، وما ذلك إلا لأنهم كانوا على عقيدة الخلف، وإن كانوا مالكية.
3- من يعرفني معرفة شخصية، يدرك أنني من أشد الناس بعدا عن التعصب للمذاهب الفقهية. لكنني أفتخر (بالتعصب) لعقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة، مالكية كانت أو حنبلية أو غيرهما.
4- رجعتُ  في كل ما قلته إلى كتب التاريخ المعتمدة، ولست ممن يقرأ التاريخ بالوسائط إلا عند الضرورة. وكلام المعاصرين في التاريخ أغلبه مما يحتج له، ولا يحتج به.


أما المنقول عن تلك الأطروحة فكلام مرسل في أغلبه، لا يعجزني أن آتي بما يناقضه مرسلا أيضا. والعبرة بالدليل التاريخي المحكم لا بالآراء.
على أن ذلك المنقول في خصوص المسألة الفقهية، بين الظاهرية والمالكية، وأكثر تعليقي في أمور العقيدة ال الفقه.

بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

[quote=عصام البشير;420329]بارك الله فيكم.

 الجواب من وجهين: 

1- الدولة الموحدية استمرت على نهج ابن تومرت إلى زمن  أبي العلاء المأمون، الذي صعد المنبر في مراكش وسب المهدي وقال: لا تدعوه  بالمهدي المعصوم وادعوه بالغوي المذموم .وأمر بمحو اسم المهدي من السكة والخطبة .. ونعى عليه النداء للصلاة باللغة البربرية، وزيادته في أذان الصبح (أصبح ولله الحمد) وغير ذلك من السنن التي اختص بها المهدي ..) راجع الاستقصا.
 وهذا صريح في أن الدولة لم تغير شيئا من شعائر ابن تومرت، في زمن عبد المؤمن ولا من بعده بمن فيهم المنصور. وهذا معلوم لا خلاف فيه بين المؤرخين..

حيا الله الأحبة 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا وجمعنا فى مستقر رحمته
الأخ عصام البشير بعيدا عن الكلام المرسل وقريبا من الادلة والبراهين أجيبك عن قولك السابق فى التالى :
أولا : يا سيدى من يكتب التاريخ من مصادره لا يرجع للمتأخرين خاصة وأنه وصف المتأخرين بصفات الأولى ان يلزمها هو ن ومن ثم رايتك تنقل عن السلاوى ن ومن هو السلاوى ، هل هو من المتأخرين ؟ أم من المتقدمين ؟
ثانيا: وصفت الدولة الموحدية كلها بانها سارت على فكر ابن تومرت لم تغير منه شىء حتى عصر المأمون ، ووالله الذى لا إله غيره لا ادرى من أى مصدر اتيتنا بهذا الكلام ؟
إن كنت تريد أن المأمون هو أول من اصدر مرسوما بالخروج على المهدى ونظمه ، ومن ثم ظننت انه اول من بدل فهذا وهم أخى الحبيب وبعد عن الحقيقة بل قلب للحقائق .
إن أردت سيدى الجليل أدلة وبراهين فارجع للمصادر ومن أجلها المعجب للمراكشى وانظر ماذا قال عن موقف المنصور من ادعاء المهدى للعصمة وللمهدوية ، وستجد خطا ما تكلمت به .
وإن شئت عن التغييرات التى اقامها يوسف بن عبدالمؤمن ووالده عبدالمؤمن من ناحية الفقه وتأصيل العمل بالكتاب والسنة فضلا عن الجهاد نأتيك بما تقر به عينك ، وارجع إن شئت غلى كلام ابن أبى زرع فى القرطاس ، وإلى ابن صاحب الصلاة صاحب كتاب المن بالإمامة ، وإلى ابن عذارى فى البيان المغرب ، وإلى المقرى فى النفح ، وإلى الذخيرة السنية وغير ذلك كثير .

2- أنت قلت: (أسس دولة على الكتاب والسنة)، والذي أسس الدولة إنما هو ابن تومرت. فلذلك ذكرت مثالبه لأبين خطأ قولك هذا.

أخى عصام أراك ما أحسنت الرد هنا 
وانظر يارعاك الله إلى الدولة العباسية من هو مؤسسها ؟
إنه السفاح أول حكامها ، ولكن لماذا نقول ان المنصور هو المؤسس الحقيقى للدولة ؟
لأنه جد وطور ؟
والأمر بالنسبة للموحدين لايعدو ذلك فابن تومرت اسس الدولة ، ومن جاء بعده لا سيما المنصور عالم وفقيه بنى عبدالمؤمن طور ونظر وعلم واصل بما لا مزيد عليه .
وابن تومرت لا زالت حوله الكثير من الإشكاليات ن وإن كنا حققنا بطلان ما نسبه غليه البعض لا سيما ابن أبى زرع وغيره نقلا عن مخالفيه أنه كان يعول على الشعوذة وغيرها فهذا لا يصح إليه بحال .
ولكن لا ننكر انه وقع فى أخطاء ، ولكن لا تنسى ان فيلسوف المؤرخين العلامة ابن خلدون دافع عن ابن تومرت وانتقد فى مقدمته الشهيرة منتديه ، وصفه بالعلم والفهم وأنه لم تعرف له بدعة سوى بدعة العصمة .
عموما أنا كمتخصص لا أستطيع ان أنزه ابن تومرت من جملة من الأخطاء ، ولكن ليس الرجل بتلك النظرة السوداوية التى ينظر بها إليه .
يتبع إن شاء الله

----------


## عصام البشير

> أولا : يا سيدى من يكتب التاريخ من مصادره لا يرجع للمتأخرين خاصة وأنه وصف المتأخرين بصفات الأولى ان يلزمها هو ن ومن ثم رايتك تنقل عن السلاوى ن ومن هو السلاوى ، هل هو من المتأخرين ؟ أم من المتقدمين ؟




بارك الله فيكم.
1- الناصري متأخر لكن كتابه معتمد، لأنه ناقل فقط، ولا يأتي بآرائه وتحليلاته كما يفعل المعاصرون.
2- الرواية التي ذكرها ليس فيها رأي له وإنما هو نقل محض. فلا مجال لما أنتقده على المعاصرين.





> 





> ثانيا: وصفت الدولة الموحدية كلها بانها سارت على فكر ابن تومرت لم تغير منه شىء حتى عصر المأمون ، ووالله الذى لا إله غيره لا ادرى من أى مصدر اتيتنا بهذا الكلام ؟
> إن كنت تريد أن المأمون هو أول من اصدر مرسوما بالخروج على المهدى ونظمه ، ومن ثم ظننت انه اول من بدل فهذا وهم أخى الحبيب وبعد عن الحقيقة بل قلب للحقائق .
> إن أردت سيدى الجليل أدلة وبراهين فارجع للمصادر ومن أجلها المعجب للمراكشى وانظر ماذا قال عن موقف المنصور من ادعاء المهدى للعصمة وللمهدوية ، وستجد خطا ما تكلمت به .


قولكم (من أي مصدر أتيتنا بهذا الكلام) جوابه:
من الرواية السابقة، وهي صريحة في أن المأمون هو من غير وبدل أشياء موروثة من عهد ابن تومرت. وهذا يدل دلالة واضحة على أن المنصور قبله لم يغير من ذلك شيئا.
أما كلام صاحب المعجب فهو روايات ثلاثة:
أولاها أنه خرج إلى تينمل للزيارة (أي لزيارة قبر ابن تومرت! فتأمل) وأنه ابتسم استخفافا بعقول النسوة اللواتي قلن أمامه (صدق المهدي إنه الإمام حقا). فأين في الرواية أنه غير شيئا من سنة ابن تومرت؟
والثانية أن حدث مخاطبه في جلسة خاصة بأنه لا يعتقد العصمة. وليس في الرواية أنه غير شيئا من معتقد العامة في ابن تومرت.
والثالثة أنه أنكر على من قال له حفظت تواليف الإمام. وقال له: حقك أن تقول حفظت القرآن وقرأت السنة. وهذه الرواية لا دليل فيها مطلقا.

نحن إذن أمام رجل يعتقد بطلان الإمامة في قرارة نفسه - إن صحت الرواية - ولا يغير شيئا على أرض الواقع مع أنه أمير المؤمنين الذي تدين له بلاد المغرب الكبير والأندلس.
هذا بخلاف المأمون الذي صرح وأنكر وغير.

وهذا كله في خصوص قضية الإمامة، فأين العقائد الباطلة الأخرى التي أدخلها ابن تومرت إلى المغرب. هل أبطل المنصور المرشدة وما فيها من ضلال؟ هل أمر بالعودة إلى المعتقد السني السليم الذي كان عليه المغاربة زمن المرابطين؟





> 





> وإن شئت عن التغييرات التى اقامها يوسف بن عبدالمؤمن ووالده عبدالمؤمن من ناحية الفقه وتأصيل العمل بالكتاب والسنة فضلا عن الجهاد نأتيك بما تقر به عينك ، وارجع إن شئت غلى كلام ابن أبى زرع فى القرطاس ، وإلى ابن صاحب الصلاة صاحب كتاب المن بالإمامة ، وإلى ابن عذارى فى البيان المغرب ، وإلى المقرى فى النفح ، وإلى الذخيرة السنية وغير ذلك كثير .




هذا خارج محل النزاع، وذكره تطويل بلا فائدة، إذ لم أنكر منه شيئا.
على أن منهج جمع الأحاديث للتفقه بدلا من كتب الفروع مما بدأه ابن تومرت، إذ جمع في ذلك شيئا من كتاب الطهارة، وأمر المنصور بأن ينسج الفقهاء على منواله.
فقولك (التغييرات التي اقامها يوسف بن عبدالمؤمن ووالده عبدالمؤمن ..) محل نظر.




> 





> 2- أنت قلت: (أسس دولة على الكتاب والسنة)، والذي أسس الدولة إنما هو ابن تومرت. فلذلك ذكرت مثالبه لأبين خطأ قولك هذا.
> أخى عصام أراك ما أحسنت الرد هنا 
> وانظر يارعاك الله إلى الدولة العباسية من هو مؤسسها ؟
> إنه السفاح أول حكامها ، ولكن لماذا نقول ان المنصور هو المؤسس الحقيقى للدولة ؟
> لأنه جد وطور ؟
> والأمر بالنسبة للموحدين لايعدو ذلك فابن تومرت اسس الدولة ، ومن جاء بعده لا سيما المنصور عالم وفقيه بنى عبدالمؤمن طور ونظر وعلم واصل بما لا مزيد عليه .



إن كان الأمر كذلك، فالذي يقابل المنصور العباسي إنما هو عبد المؤمن الموحدي، إذ هو الذي وطد دعائم الدولة، ووسع رقعتها، وقمع كل معارضة قائمة.
أما المنصور الموحدي فيقابله هارون الرشيد إذ في عهدهما تمام ازدهار الدولة الحضاري والعمراني، وبعدهم بداية الانحدار.




> 





> وابن تومرت لا زالت حوله الكثير من الإشكاليات وإن كنا حققنا بطلان ما نسبه غليه البعض لا سيما ابن أبى زرع وغيره نقلا عن مخالفيه أنه كان يعول على الشعوذة وغيرها فهذا لا يصح إليه بحال .
> ولكن لا ننكر انه وقع فى أخطاء ، ولكن لا تنسى ان فيلسوف المؤرخين العلامة ابن خلدون دافع عن ابن تومرت وانتقد فى مقدمته الشهيرة منتديه ، وصفه بالعلم والفهم وأنه لم تعرف له بدعة سوى بدعة العصمة .
> عموما أنا كمتخصص لا أستطيع ان أنزه ابن تومرت من جملة من الأخطاء ، ولكن ليس الرجل بتلك النظرة السوداوية التى ينظر بها إليه .



1- مفهوم البدعة يختلف باختلاف حال المتكلم، فالأشعري لا يرى التأويل بدعة. وأنا - ومعي أهل السنة - نرى مقالة التعطيل التي أدخلها ابن تومرت إلى المغرب بدعة منكرة. وهي ثابتة فيما كتبه ابن تومرت لا فيما ينقل عنه وينسب إليه.
2- تكفير المرابطين ثابت عن ابن تومرت وصحبه (وما تسموا بالموحدين إلا لأجل ذلك)، واستباحتهم مراكش ثابت أيضا، ونقله البيذق وفصله.
3- وقائع الامتحان ثابتة عن ابن تومرت وأصحابه نقلها جمع من المؤرخين، من أولهم البيذق وهو شاهد عيان.
4- الشعبذة والدجل في ثبوتها عن ابن تومرت نظر (وقد ذكرت ذلك في مشاركتي السابقة).

والله أعلم

----------


## مجلس المشرفين

تنبيه من الادارة:
نلفت نظر الاخوة المشايخ الكرام
ان اصل ما في هذا الموضوع
من حوار علمي نافع كان قد دار في هذا الموضوع:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=58535 
ولان مثل هذا النقاشات ليس ذاك موضعه
وحفاظا عليها ورغبة منا بافرادها ليعم بها النفع
فقد نقلنا تلك النقاشات في هذا الموضوع 
وبارك الله في الاخوة كلهم ونفع بهم

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> تنبيه من الادارة:
> نلفت نظر الاخوة المشايخ الكرام
> ان اصل ما في هذا الموضوع
> من حوار علمي نافع كان قد دار في هذا الموضوع:
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=58535 
> ولان مثل هذا النقاشات ليس ذاك موضعه
> وحفاظا عليها ورغبة منا بافرادها ليعم بها النفع
> فقد نقلنا تلك النقاشات في هذا الموضوع 
> وبارك الله في الاخوة كلهم ونفع بهم


بارك الله فيكم
ويرجى تنبيه المشاركين برسالة فقد لا يرون هذا الموضوع
فلم يدخل د/عبد الباقي والأخ عصام من أمس
عموماً جهاز د/عبد الباقي جاري صيانته لوجود مشكلة به وقد أخبرته بنقل النقاش برسالة خاصة وسيعود بعد اصلاح جهازه.

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وحياكم الرحمن وبياكم
شكر الله لك أيها الحبيب الأريب صاحبنا العمرى المصرى صاحب السعى المحمود 
وشكر الله لك أخى الحبيب عصام البشير على أدبك فى الحوار ، وطريقتك المهذبة البعيدة عن التعصب والتقليد .
واستكمالا للحوار اقف مع كلامك وقفات :

أولا : قلت بارك الله فيك "1- الناصري متأخر لكن كتابه معتمد، لأنه ناقل فقط، ولا يأتي بآرائه وتحليلاته كما يفعل المعاصرون.
2- الرواية التي ذكرها ليس فيها رأي له وإنما هو نقل محض. فلا مجال لما أنتقده على المعاصرين.

وابادرك فاقول : يا اخى الحبيب من اعتمد كتاب الناصرى السلاوى ، ومن حكم بأن كل ما فيه معتمد ؟، ومن قال انه ناقل فقط ؟
هذا كلام لا يسلم به اصلا خاصة إذا كان يطرح أمام المتخصصين ، ويلزمك أن تطرح علينا كلام المختصين الذين ذهبوا إلى ان كتاب الناصرى معتمد . 
أخى الحبيب إن جل كتب التاريخ قديمها وحديثا لا تخلو من خطا حتى ولو فى النقل ، وما راينا كتابا استقام لصاحبه اصلا فى هذا الميدان ، ومن ثم الحكم على كتاب السلاوى بانه معتمد فيه مجازفة ايما مجازفة ، وإن شئت فاقرا الكتاب من اوله لآخره وانظر ما فيه من أخطاء بل قل من أوهام .
بالطبع لا اقلل من شأن هذا العلم الفذ وجهده فى كتابه الذى حوى مميزات عدة ، ولكن كلمة معتمد كلمة لا يمكن قبولها فى هذا الموطن.
ثم يا اخى الحبيب من أوليات البحث العلمى اعتماد المتقدم وتغليبه على المتأخر ، وهذا ما هالنى فواقعة المأمون بإلغاء رسوم المهدى ذكرها جل من أرج للدولة الموحدية من معاصرى الدولة وممن جاء بعدهم ، ومع ذلك تركت كل هذا وركنت للسلاوى ولا أدرى ما السبب حقيقة .

ثانيا : قلت بارك الله فيك " قولكم (من أي مصدر أتيتنا بهذا الكلام) جوابه:
من الرواية السابقة، وهي صريحة في أن المأمون هو من غير وبدل أشياء موروثةمن عهد ابن تومرت. وهذا يدل دلالة واضحة على أن المنصور قبله لم يغير منذلك شيئا.
أما كلام صاحب المعجب فهو روايات ثلاثة:
أولاها أنه خرج إلى تينمل للزيارة (أي لزيارة قبر ابن تومرت! فتأمل) وأنه ابتسم استخفافا بعقول النسوة اللواتي قلن أمامه (صدق المهدي إنه الإمام حقا). فأين في الرواية أنه غير شيئا من سنة ابن تومرت؟
والثانية أن حدث مخاطبه في جلسة خاصة بأنه لا يعتقد العصمة. وليس في الرواية أنه غير شيئا من معتقد العامة في ابن تومرت.
والثالثة أنه أنكر على من قال له حفظت تواليف الإمام. وقال له: حقك أن تقولحفظت القرآن وقرأت السنة. وهذه الرواية لا دليل فيها مطلقا.

نحن إذن أمام رجل يعتقد بطلان الإمامة في قرارة نفسه - إن صحت الرواية - ولا يغير شيئا على أرض الواقع مع أنه أمير المؤمنين الذي تدين له بلادالمغرب الكبير والأندلس.
هذا بخلاف المأمون الذي صرح وأنكر وغير.

وهذا كله في خصوص قضية الإمامة ، فأين العقائد الباطلة الأخرى التي أدخلهاابن تومرت إلى المغرب. هل أبطل المنصور المرشدة وما فيها من ضلال؟ هل أمربالعودة إلى المعتقد السني السليم الذي كان عليه المغاربة زمن المرابطين؟

وأبادرك القول فاقول : لو انك رجعت لغير السلاوى لعلمت أن الصفدى وغيره ذكروا ان من أسباب توجه المأمون للقضاء على رسوم المهدى تأثره بوالده الذى كان يدعو الناس إلى المنهج الظاهرى الأصيل ، وإلى حفظ السنن .
أما صياغتك لروايات المراكشى فى المعجب بطريقة تقلل وتهمش دور المنصور فى معارضة رسوم المهدى فهذا بحق لى للنصوص ، وتأويل لها بعيد عن الحقائق ، ولقد ارتكبت بفعلك هذا ما انتقدت عليه المعاصرين من اصحاب الأطروحات الجامعية الذين منهم قطعا رجال ندين الله بعلمهم وفهمهم وتقواهم .
ثم لماذا لم تعرض لما ذكره المراكشى بان المنصور شهد بحجر الكعبة أنه لا يقول بعصمته- أى المهدى- ، ونه كان يعترض على من يصف المهدى بالإمامة والعصمة بحضرته ويغضب منه([1]).
أليس فى اعتراض المنصور كفاية للتدليل على فساد هذه الرسوم ؟
أليس فى شهادته بحجر الكعبة دلالة على تبنيه لفكرة هدم وغبطال هذه الرسوم ؟
ألم يكن له من طلبة العلم من اتبعه فى رايه هذا خاصة خاصة حفظة الحديث الذين كان لهم ملجا وملاذا ؟
ثم يا اخى لماذا لم تسأل نفسك لماذا تم تغيير رسوم المهدى فى عهد المأمون ؟
ولماذا تم التحول إلى المذهب الظاهرى فى عهد المنصور ؟
أتدرى لم ؟
لأن المنصور كان يعلم حقيقة جهل أهل المغرب وقتها واتباعهم للمهدية ولعصمة المهدى ، ولطالموا أعلنوا تمسكهم بها ، ومن ثم لم يرد المنصور أن يغير شيئا من باب الحفاظ على كيان الدولة " وما لا يدرك كله لايتك كله" .
ثم بالله عليك هل تم القضاء على رسوم المهدى بعد فعلة المأمون ؟
ارجع للمصادر يا سيدى وانظر قدر المعارضات والانتفاضات التى وقعت بسبب هذا التغيير ، والذى كان أحد اسباب سقوط الدولة وتفككها.

الامر يا اخى كذلك بالنسبة للمذهب الظاهرى وتبنى الدولة له ، غن المأمون حاول ، وكذا يوسف تم ذلك بالقوة فى عهد المنصور ؟
فهل لك أن تدعى أن عبدالمؤمن ويوسف لم يغيرا شيئا كلا وربى ؟
بل إن المراكشى ذكر ان ما قام به المنصور كان يسعى غليه كل من عبدالمؤمن وابنه يوسف والد المنصور .
الأمور يا اخى إنما كانت بالتدريج ، وكانت تتم حسب حالة الناس وطبيعتهم .

أما تشكيك فى صحة روايات نقلت مباشرة عن ثقة هو المراكشى ، ونقلت عن غيره واستفاضت بشان معارضة المنصور لرسوم المهدى فأراك متحاملا تحاملا بينا ، وهذا ليس بحمود ، والله المستعان .
وإن كان لديك ما تستطيع التشكيك به بشأن هذه الروايات فاطرحه اكون لك من الشاكرين .

وبخصوص قولك بان المهدى أدخل العديد من العقائد الباطلة إلى المغرب فقبل أن أرد على ذلك فليتك ترد على ابن خلدون الذى ذكر ان المهدى لم تعرف له إلا بدعة العصمة ، وأظن أن كلام ابن خلدون واضح وجلى ، فضلا عن علو كعب قائله وإحاطته بما كتب عن ابن تومرت سواء من تلميذه البيذق أو غيره ن وما دفاعه عن ابن تومرت منا ببعيد.
ثم إن شئت حديثا عن فكر ابن تومرت العقدى ، فافتح موضوعا له غير مأمور، لعلنا ناتيك فيه بما غاب عن الكثيرين . 

أما بشأن المرشدة فليتك توضح لى موقفك من تأييد ابن رشد الحفيد لها وهو قاضى قضاة فى عهد الموحدين ، وكان مالكى المذهب .
ثم ما رايك فى عثمان بن عبدالله القيسى المعروف بالسلالجى (ت 564هـ/ 1168م) الذى تصدى لتعليم عقيدة ابن تومرت وألف فى ذلك كتابه (العقيدة البرهانية) ، ولقب بمنقذ أهل فاس من التجسيم ([2]) ، وأبى على عمر بن ملك المرساوى الذى كان على طريقة الجوينى والباقلانى من الأشاعرة ([3]) .
ثم ما قولك فى شرح فخر الدين بن عساكر (ت620هـ/1223م) للمرشدة وتعظيمه لها ، وخليل بن كيكلدى العلائى (ت761هـ/1359م) الذى أطال فى تعظيم المرشدة والإزراء بمن انتقدها واعتقد فسادها ، ووصف العلائى صاحب المرشدة بأنه على المنهاج القويم والعقد المستقيم ، وأنه أصاب فيما نزه به العلى العظيم ([4])، وتاج الدين السبكى (ت771هـ/1369م) الذى دافع عن ابن تومرت وعن مرشدته ، وانتقد من رفض هذه المرشدة نقدا شديدا ، ووصف ابن تومرت بانه كان أشعريا صحيح العقيدة ([5]).
وما رأيك فى شرح الإمام السكونى للمرشدة ؟
أما عن المعتقد السنى الذى نسبته للمرابطين جميعا ، فليتك تفرق بين صدر الدولة وآخرها ، وليتك تعترف بان ابن حمدين ليس كعبدالله بن ياسين ، ولا يوسف بن تاشفين كعلى ابنه .
ثم يا اخى ألا تذكر ما فعله المرابطون من حرق لكت الغزالى وغيره ، وهو عند أهل العلم من العقلاء وذوى التحقيق .
ألم تخرج النساء فى آخر عهد المرابطين سافرات ؟
ألم تسيطر المراة على الحكم وتسببت فى إسقاط الدولة ؟
ألم تدعو الدولة فى عهد على بن يوسف بترك كل قول غير قول مالك ؟
أهذا هى السنة يااخى الحبيب ؟!
أهذه هى الصفحة المشرقة لدولة المرابطين ؟
أعرف أنك تتحدث عن المعتقد ن لكن الدولة فى آخرها اختلفت تماما عن نشأتها فى أولها ، وليتك تقر بهذا ، وإلا أتحفناك بما تقر عينك به إن شاء الله .


ثالثا : أما قولك " هذا خارج محل النزاع، وذكره تطويل بلا فائدة، إذ لم أنكر منه شيئا.
على أن منهج جمع الأحاديث للتفقه بدلا من كتب الفروع مما بدأه ابن تومرت،إذ جمع في ذلك شيئا من كتاب الطهارة، وأمر المنصور بأن ينسج الفقهاء علىمنواله.
فقولك (التغييرات التي اقامها يوسف بن عبدالمؤمن ووالده عبدالمؤمن ..) محل نظر.

قلت : بل هذا هو أصل محل النزاع لأنك سلفا وفى مشاركة سابقة ذكرت ان عودة الدولة لكتب الحديث والسنن وتركها للفروع والتقليد تعد مثلبة أكثر منها منقبة ؟!!!
فقلت بالحرف الواحد " لأن يعد ذلك من المثالب أولى من أن يعد من المناقب."
وفى الحقيقة أتفهم وجهة نظرك وأحمله على الخير إن شاء الله أن ما قصدته من المثلبة هو حرق كتب الفروع والتنكيل ببعض فقهاء الفروع ، أما حمل الناس على السنة فما اظنك تعده مثلبة ؟ .
ثم نسبت خطأ التخيير بين السيف وبين القرآن وسنن أبى داود إلى المنصور ، والواقعة لأبيه .

وأما قولك بأن التغييرات التى وقعت فى عهد عبدالمؤمن ويوسف والمنصور فمحل نظر ، فأرجو منك الدليل والبرهان على ذلك ، لأننا لا نتكلم إلا بدليل وبرهان بارك الله فيك .


رابعا : قلت بارك الله فيك " إن كان الأمر كذلك، فالذي يقابل المنصور العباسي إنما هو عبد المؤمنالموحدي، إذ هو الذي وطد دعائم الدولة، ووسع رقعتها، وقمع كل معارضة قائمة.
أما المنصور الموحدي فيقابله هارون الرشيد إذ في عهدهما تمام ازدهار الدولة الحضاري والعمراني، وبعدهم بداية الانحدار.

قلت : أظن أن طرحك خارج عن الموطن الذى نحن بصدده ، فما فعلته أننى أحببت أن أوضح لك حقيقة التأسيس  ولسنا بصدد المقارنة بين من هو على شاكلة عبدالمؤمن ، ومن هو على شاكلة غيره حتى لا نخرج عن الغرض الذى لاجله بدأنا الحديث .

خامسا : قلت " 1- مفهوم البدعة يختلف باختلاف حال المتكلم، فالأشعري لا يرى التأويل بدعة. وأنا - ومعي أهل السنة - نرى مقالة التعطيل التي أدخلها ابن تومرت إلىالمغرب بدعة منكرة. وهي ثابتة فيما كتبه ابن تومرت لا فيما ينقل عنه وينسبإليه.
2- تكفير المرابطين ثابت عن ابن تومرت وصحبه (وما تسموا بالموحدين إلا لأجل ذلك)، واستباحتهم مراكش ثابت أيضا، ونقله البيذق وفصله.
3- وقائع الامتحان ثابتة عن ابن تومرت وأصحابه نقلها جمع من المؤرخين، من أولهم البيذق وهو شاهد عيان.
4- الشعبذة والدجل في ثبوتها عن ابن تومرت نظر (وقد ذكرت ذلك في مشاركتي السابقة).

وابادرك القول : أنا معك بشان اختلاف البدعة حسب المتكلم ، لكن ألا يعد ابن خلدون من أهل السنة ؟
ألم يكن قاضيا مرموقا من قضاة المالكية ؟
وماذا تقول فى مالكية الدولة المرينية وفى الإمام الشاطبى الذى نسب ابن تومرت إلى البدعة الظاهرية؟
فانظر يارعاك الله إلى ما فعله الإمام الشاطبى نعت الظاهرية بالبدعة !!!
فما قولك فى هذا أتقبل به أم ترفضه وتقصر البدعة على المعتقد ؟!

أما عن تكفير المرابطين ، فالرجل لم يكفر إلا من وسم بالتجسيم على قوله ، وكل من دافع عن دولة المرابطين وعن فكرها حسب قناعته كان يراه كافرا لأنه مجسم ، واقرا تفاصيل ذلك فى أعز ما يطلب لابن تومرت فى رده على وصف المرابطين له بأنه يكفر المسلمين .
وعن وقائع الامتحان فهذا ما سماه المؤرخون بالتمييز وكان من جراء انتفاضات القبائل وعدم رضوخها وإشعالها فتيل الفتنة .

سادسا : بشأن قولك عن البربرية فى المشاركة رقم 7 فهذا أمر حتمى لقوم لا يعرفون إلا البربرية فالرجل إنما أراد أن يقرب لهم الأمور ، وابن تومرت نفسه كان فصيح اللسان فى اللغتين البربرية والعربية  وألف عقيدته فى التوحيد والتى عرفت باسم " المرشدة" بالبربرية وعلَمَ الموحدين التوحيد باللسان البربرى ، أما العرب فقد ترجمت المرشدة إلى لغتهم ليقفوا عليها ويفهموها([6])، ومن ثم فهو لم يفرض البربرية على العرب .
وقد حرص بنو عبدالمؤمن على تعليم أبنائهم اللغة العربية على يد مشاهير النحاة والأدباء من أمثال أحمد بن حسين بن سيد الجراوى المالقى( ت بعد 560هـ/1164م) ([7]) ، وجعلوا اللغة العربية هى لغة الدين والتخاطب والتعليم واللغة الرسمية فى المكاتبات والمراسلات ، ومع ذلك فإنهم قدموا من يحيط بالبربرية إلى جانب العربية على من لا يعرف إلا العربية خاصة فى مجال الخطابة والإمامة ، ومن ثم فإنهم لما دخلوا جامع القرويين عزلوا خطيبه " أبامحمد مهدى" وولوا مكانه الفقيه "أبا الحسن بن عطية" لأجل معرفته باللغة البربرية التى كان يخطب بها إلى أن مات ([8]) ، وكان السبب وراء ذلك أن يلقنوا الخطبة بالبربرية لمن لا يعرف العربية ، فضلا عن إعادتهم الآذان بالبربرية بعد النداء الشرعى بالعربية لإعلام البربر ، أما الإمام الذى لم يكن يجيد العربية فكان يقتصر أمره على إمامة الناس فى الصلوات الخمس ، ولا يخطب مثل شكر بن موسى الجراوى أحد أئمة جامع القرويين الذى كان يصلى بالناس ، ولا يخطب ، وينيب عنه غيره لأن لسانه كان به عجمة بربرية ([9]) ، ولذلك لما رفعت نازلة فقهية إلى أحد فقهاء المالكية وفيها " هل يجوز لمن لا يعرف العربية أن يدعو بالبربرية فى صلاته أم لا" فأجاب بالجواز وقال الله أعلم بكل لغة([10]).
هل ترى يا اخى فيما سبق تغيير من لدن عبدالمؤمن ام لا ؟
*سابعا : قلت فى المشاركة السابعة ما نصه " أما المنقول عن تلك الأطروحة فكلام مرسل في أغلبه، لا يعجزني أن آتي بما يناقضهمرسلا أيضا. والعبرة بالدليل التاريخي المحكم لا بالآراء.
على أن ذلك المنقول فيخصوص المسألة الفقهية، بين الظاهرية والمالكية، وأكثر تعليقي في أمور العقيدة الالفقه.*


قلت : التسرع دوما ايها الحبيب ليس بمحمود ، ولو دققت النظر فيما نقل عن أطروحتنا لعلمت انها هى النتائج التى توصلنا إليها، ودوما النتائج لا يمكن أن تطرح إلابعد تأكيدها بالادلة والبراهين ، وإلا يرفض العمل العلمى ، أو لا يرقى لأن يحصل صاحبة على أرفع درجة علمية وهى درجة الدكتوراة بالتقدير الذى يمكن له فى الوسط العلمى .
ولعلك ظننت ان هذا الكلام مجرد طرح بلا ادلة ، ولذا احببت ان أخبرك ان هذا الكلام الذى تظنه مرسلا ، وتستطيع ان تأتى بمثله إنما هو ملخص لأحكام تم تأصيلها خلال سنين عددا ، وإن أحببت أن تتأكد من أى دليل او برهان مما طرحناه فاسأل عنه نأتيك بالجواب ثم غن شئت ان ترد بكلام مرسل بعد ذلك فافعل .
ودمتم بخير .
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة.










([1]) المراكشي، المعجب،ص291،292.
([2] ) أنظر : عبدالله كنون ، النبوغ المغربى ، 1/121 ؛ النجار ، المهدى بن تومرت ، ص445.
([3] ) الغبرينى ، عنوان الدراية ، ص198.
([4] ) نقلا عن السبكى ، طبقات الشافعية ، المطبعة الحسينية ، القاهرة ، ط1 ، ( د.ت) ، 5/70.
([5] ) أنظر : طبقات الشافعية ، 5/70.
([6] ) الذهبى ، سير أعلام النبلاء ، 19/541،540 ؛ وانظر : ابن أبى زرع ، روض القرطاس ، ص226 ؛ محمد عبدالحميد عيسى ، تاريخ التعليم فى الأندلس ، ص177.
([7] ) السيوطى ، بغية الوعاه فى فى طبقات اللغويين والنحاة، تحقيق محمد أبوالفضل إبراهيم ، المكتبة العصرية ، بيروت ، د.ت ، 1/302.
([8] ) سعيد أبوزيد ، الحياة الاجتماعية ، ص218.
([9] ) المنونى ، حضارة الموحدين ، ص108.
([10] ) الونشريشى ، المعيار ، 1/186.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

بعد اذنكم ايها الاخوان هذه فتوى لشيخ الاسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله في ابن تومرت مؤسس دولة الموحدين


اجاب رحمه الله عندما سئل عن ‏[‏المرشدة‏]‏ كيف كان أصلها وتأليفها ‏؟‏ وهل تجوز قراءتها أم لا‏؟‏ 

الحمد لله رب العالمين، أصل هذه‏:‏ أنه وضعها أبوعبد الله محمد بن عبد الله بن التومرت، الذي تلقب بالمهدي، وكان قد ظهر في المغرب في أوائل المائة الخامسة من نحو مائتي سنة، وكان قد دخل إلى بلاد العراق، وتعلم طرفًا من العلم، وكان فيه طرف من الزهد والعبادة‏.‏ 
ولما رجع إلى المغرب صعد إلى جبال المغرب، إلى قوم من البربر / وغيرهم جهال لا يعرفون من دين الإسلام إلا ما شاء الله، فعلمهم الصلاة والزكاة والصيام وغير ذلك من شرائع الإسلام، واستجاز أن يظهر لهم أنواعًا من المخاريق، ليدعوهم بها إلى الدين، فصار يجيء إلى المقابر يدفن بها أقوامًا ويواطئهم على أن يكلموه إذا دعاهم، ويشهدوا له بما طلبه منهم، مثل أن يشهدوا له بأنه المهدي، الذي بشر به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، الذي يواطئ اسمه اسمه، واسم أبيه اسم أبيه‏.‏ وأنه الذي يملأ الأرض قسطًا وعدلا، كما ملئت جورا وظلمًا، وأن من اتبعه أفلح، ومن خالفه خسر، ونحو ذلك من الكلام‏.‏ فإذا اعتقد أولئك البربر إن الموتى يكلمونه ويشهدون له بذلك، عظم اعتقادهم فيه وطاعتهم لأمره‏.‏ 
ثم إن أولئك المقبورين يهدم عليهم القبور ليموتوا، ولا يظهروا أمره، واعتقد أن دماء أولئك مباحة بدون هذا، وأنه يجوز له إظهار هذا الباطل ليقوم أولئك الجهال بنصره واتباعه، وقد ذكر عنه أهل المغرب وأهل المشرق الذين ذكروا أخباره من هذه الحكايات أنواعًا‏.‏ وهي مشهورة عند من يعرف حاله عنه‏.‏ 
ومن الحكايات التي يأثرونها عنه أنه واطأ رجلا على إظهار الجنون وكان ذلك عالمًا يحفظ القرآن والحديث والفقه، فظهر بصورة الجنون والناس لا يعرفونه إلا مجنونًا‏.‏ ثم أصبح ذات يوم وهو عاقل يقرأ القرآن والحديث والفقه، وزعم أنه علم ذلك في المنام، وعوفي مما كان / به، وربما قيل‏:‏ إنه ذكر لهم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم علمه ذلك فصاروا يحسنون الظن بذلك الشخص، وأنه كان لهم يوم يسمونه يوم الفرقان، فرق فيه بين أهل الجنة وأهل النار بزعمه، فصار كل من علموا أنه من أوليائهم جعلوه من أهل الجنة، وعصموا دمه، ومن علموا أنه من أعدائهم جعلوه من أهل النار، فاستحلوا دمه، واستحل دماء ألوف مؤلفة من أهل المغرب المالكية، الذين كانوا من أهل الكتاب والسنة على مذهب مالك وأهل المدينة، يقرؤون القرآن والحديث‏:‏ كالصحيحين، والموطأ وغير ذلك، والفقه على مذهب أهل المدينة، فزعم أنهم مشبهة مجسمة ولم يكونوا من أهل هذه المقالة، ولا يعرف عن أحد من أصحاب مالك إظهار القول بالتشبيه والتجسيم‏.‏ واستحل أيضًا أموالهم، وغير ذلك من المحرمات بهذا التأويل ونحوه، من جنس ما كانت تستحله الجهمية المعطلة ـ كالفلاسفة والمعتزلة، وسائر نفاة الصفات من أهل السنة والجماعة ـ لما امتحنوا الناس في ‏[‏خلافة المأمون‏]‏ وأظهروا القول بأن القرآن مخلوق، وأن الله لا يرى في الآخرة، و نفوا أن يكون لله علم، أو قدرة أو كلام أو مشيئة، أو شيء من الصفات القائمة بذاته‏.‏..... [انظر مجموع الفتاوي 11/476]

----------


## عصام البشير

الأخ الدكتور عبد الباقي السيد
وفقكم الله لمرضاته.
أود منك أولا أن تتأمل كلامي جيدا قبل أن تجيب، وذلك تجنبا لإعادة الأفكار نفسها، بصيغ مختلفة.




> وابادرك فاقول : يا اخى الحبيب من اعتمد كتاب الناصرى السلاوى ، ومن حكم بأن كل ما فيه معتمد ؟، ومن قال انه ناقل فقط ؟
> هذا كلام لا يسلم به اصلا خاصة إذا كان يطرح أمام المتخصصين ، ويلزمك أن تطرح علينا كلام المختصين الذين ذهبوا إلى ان كتاب الناصرى معتمد . 
> أخى الحبيب إن جل كتب التاريخ قديمها وحديثا لا تخلو من خطا حتى ولو فى النقل ، وما راينا كتابا استقام لصاحبه اصلا فى هذا الميدان ، ومن ثم الحكم على كتاب السلاوى بانه معتمد فيه مجازفة ايما مجازفة ، وإن شئت فاقرا الكتاب من اوله لآخره وانظر ما فيه من أخطاء بل قل من أوهام .
> بالطبع لا اقلل من شأن هذا العلم الفذ وجهده فى كتابه الذى حوى مميزات عدة ، ولكن كلمة معتمد كلمة لا يمكن قبولها فى هذا الموطن.
> ثم يا اخى الحبيب من أوليات البحث العلمى اعتماد المتقدم وتغليبه على المتأخر ، وهذا ما هالنى فواقعة المأمون بإلغاء رسوم المهدى ذكرها جل من أرج للدولة الموحدية من معاصرى الدولة وممن جاء بعدهم ، ومع ذلك تركت كل هذا وركنت للسلاوى ولا أدرى ما السبب حقيقة .





أما كتاب الاستقصا، فلا أحب أن أطيل فيه، وذلك للأسباب التالية:
- لأنه نقاش خارج الموضوع.
- ولأنني لم أقل (كل ما فيه معتمد) كما نقلتم عني، وإنما قلت (كتابه معتمد). وبين التعبيرين فرق لا يعزب عن أذهان (المتخصصين) إن شاء الله.
- ولأنني أول من نبه هنا على ضرورة الاعتماد على المصادر الأصلية.
- ولأنك لا تنكر صحة القصة التي استدللتُ بها عن المأمون، وإنما تنكر عدولي عن الكتب الأصلية إلى كتاب متأخر. وما دمت لا تنكر القصة، فلا فائدة من التطويل في هذا! وقد كان يمكن أن أقول: (في القصة المعروفة كيت وكيت) ولا أعزوها أصلا لا للاستقصا ولا لغيره، لكنني أردت أن أرشد الأخ العمري وغيره من أعضاء المجلس إلى كتاب مشهور متداول يمكنه أن يراجع القصة فيه.






> وأبادرك القول فاقول : لو انك رجعت لغير السلاوى لعلمت أن الصفدى وغيره ذكروا ان من أسباب توجه المأمون للقضاء على رسوم المهدى تأثره بوالده الذى كان يدعو الناس إلى المنهج الظاهرى الأصيل ، وإلى حفظ السنن .




النقاش في جزئية محددة واضحة، هي ما يلي:
(هل غير المنصور رسوم ابن تومرت البدعية أم أن المأمون هو أول من فعل؟)
أما هل تأثر المأمون بفكر أبيه فهذا خارج محل النزاع.




> أما صياغتك لروايات المراكشى فى المعجب بطريقة تقلل وتهمش دور المنصور فى معارضة رسوم المهدى فهذا بحق لى للنصوص ، وتأويل لها بعيد عن الحقائق ، ولقد ارتكبت بفعلك هذا ما انتقدت عليه المعاصرين من اصحاب الأطروحات الجامعية الذين منهم قطعا رجال ندين الله بعلمهم وفهمهم وتقواهم .





> 




لخصت الروايات:
- لأنها طويلة، ولست من محبي التطويل في المشاركات.
- لأنك أول من أحال على المعجب، فأنت إذن مطلع على تلك الروايات، فما فائدة نقلها؟

ومع ذلك، فهاأنذا أنقلها بالحرف هنا، مع تعليقي عليها:
الرواية الأولى:
(وخرج أمير المؤمنين أبو يوسف إلى تينمل للزيارة ومعه هؤلاء الغز المذكورون فقعدوا تحت شجرة خروب مقابلة للمسجد وقد كان ابن تومرت قال: لأصحابه فيما قال لهم ووعدهم به ليبصرن منكم من طالت حياته أمراء أهل مصر مستظلين بهذه الشجرة قاعدين تحتها فلما جلس الغز على الصفة المتقدمة تحتها كان ذلك اليوم في تينمل يوماً عظيما اتصل التكبير من كل جهة وجاء النساء يولولن ويضربن بالدفوف ويقلن ما معناه بلسانهم صدق مولانا المهدي نشهد أنه الإمام حقا!.
فأخبرني من رأى أمير المؤمنين أبا يوسف حين رأى ذلك يتبسم استخفافاً لعقولهن لأنه لا يرى شيئاً من هذا كله وكان لا يرى رأيهم في ابن تومرت فالله أعلم.)

تعليقي:
1- المنصور يخرج إلى تينمل (حيث قبر ابن تومرت) للزيارة: هل هذا حال من يريد تغيير رسوم المهدي؟ وهل زيارة قبر ابن تومرت من صحيح الكتاب والسنة الذي أسس المنصور دولته عليه؟
2- النساء يصدقن (المهدي) في ادعاء الغيب، ويصدحن بكونه الإمام حقا، أمام (أمير المؤمنين) فيكتفي بالابتسام.
3- المنصور يبتسم، والراوي يستنتج من ذلك أنه فعله استخفافا بعقولهن. ما أصرح هذه الرواية!
4- غاية ما تدل عليه القصة – بعد تجاوز ما سبق – أن المنصور كان لا يعتقد إمامة المهدي في نفسه. وهذا خارج عن محل النزاع، الذي هو: (هل غيّر شيئا أم لم يغير؟)

الرواية الثانية:
(أخبرني الشيخ الصالح أبو العباس أحمد بن إبراهيم بن مطرف (المري) ونحن بحجر الكعبة قال: قال لي أمير المؤمنين أبو يوسف يا أبا العباس اشهد لي بين يدي الله عز وجل أني لا أقول بالعصمة - يعني عصمة ابن تومرت - قال: وقال: لي يوماً وقد استأذنته في فعل شيء يفتقر إلى وجود الإمام: يا أبا العباس أين الإمام؟ أين الإمام؟)

تعليقي:
1- هذه الرواية لخصتها في المشاركة السابقة بقولي: (والثانية أن حدث مخاطبه في جلسة خاصة بأنه لا يعتقد العصمة. وليس في الرواية أنه غير شيئا من معتقد العامة في ابن تومرت). وهو تلخيص واضح لا يغفل شيئا معتبرا من الرواية. فعجيب منك أن تقول: (ثم لماذا لم تعرض لما ذكره المراكشى بان المنصور شهد بحجر الكعبة أنه لا يقول بعصمته- أى المهدى- ..).
2- هذه الرواية كما ذكرتُ آنفا خارجة عن محل النزاع. فهي تدل على أن المنصور لم يكن يعتقد – في قرارة نفسه – صحة الإمامة. أما أنه غير شيئا فلا. فحتى ابن تومرت يحتمل ألا يكون معتقدا لما يدعيه في قرارة نفسه (ابتسامة). فالعقائد الشخصية لا تهمني في شيء، إنما العبرة بما يحكم به الرجل، وما يقرره على الناس.
فيسلم لي إذن ما ادعيته من أن المأمون هو أول من غير بدع ابن تومرت.

الرواية الثالثة:
(أخبرني شيخ ممن لقيته من أهل مدينة جيان من جزيرة الأندلس يسمى أبا بكر بن هانئ مشهور البيت هناك لقيته وقد علت سنه فرويت عنه قال لي لما رجع أمير المؤمنين من غزوة الأرك وهي التي أوقع فيها بالأدنفش وأصحابه خرجنا نتلقاه فقدمني أهل البلد لتكليمه فرفعت إليه فسألني عن أحوال البلد وأحوال قضاته وولاته وعماله على ما جرت عادته فلما فرغت من جوابه سألني كيف حالي في نفسي فتشكرت له ودعوت بطول بقائه ثم قال: لي ما قرأت من العلم قلت: قرأت تواليف الإمام أعني ابن تومرت فنظر إلي نظرة المغضب وقال: ما هكذا يقول: الطالب إنما حكمك أن تقول قرأت كتاب الله وقرأت شيئاً من السنة ثم بعد هذا قل ما شئت).

تعليقي:
1- نمر على ما في السند من جهالة واضحة ..
2- ثم نقول: هذه الرواية لخصتها بقولي: (أنكر على من قال له حفظت تواليف الإمام. وقال له: حقك أن تقول حفظت القرآن وقرأت السنة. وهذه الرواية لا دليل فيها مطلقا). فهل تراني لويت النص أو أولته؟ الحكم للقارئ.
3- إذا جاءني طالب فسألته ماذا قرأت من العلم، فذكر لي شيئا من المتون وكتب العلماء، فقلت له: هلا بدأت بالكتاب والسنة؟ هل أكون بذلك طاعنا في هؤلاء العلماء، قادحا في كتبهم؟
ولذلك قلت: لا دليل في الرواية مطلقا.
4- تأمل قوله: (ثم بعد هذا قل ما شئت). أي: إذا انتهيت من الكتاب والسنة، فلا بأس من النظر في تآليف الإمام وغيره!


بعد هذا أقول: 
ما أغرب الاستدلال بهذه الروايات على أن المنصور سبق المأمون إلى تغيير بدع المهدي!!




> ثم يا اخى لماذا لم تسأل نفسك لماذا تم تغيير رسوم المهدى فى عهد المأمون ؟
> ولماذا تم التحول إلى المذهب الظاهرى فى عهد المنصور ؟
> أتدرى لم ؟
> لأن المنصور كان يعلم حقيقة جهل أهل المغرب وقتها واتباعهم للمهدية ولعصمة المهدى ، ولطالموا أعلنوا تمسكهم بها ، ومن ثم لم يرد المنصور أن يغير شيئا من باب الحفاظ على كيان الدولة " وما لا يدرك كله لايتك كله" .




الجواب من وجهين:
1- تعميم القول بجهل المغاربة في ذلك الوقت مما لا ينبغي أن يقع فيه (المتخصصون). ولن تجد عليه دليلا سوى بعض الروايات الدالة على أن العوام كانوا يعتقدون ذلك. فكان ماذا؟ ومتى كان العوام على غير حال الجهل؟
2- لم يكن المغاربة جاهلين، وإنما كانوا مقموعين، لا يملكون من أمرهم شيئا. وقد ثار بعضهم فقمعوا ونكل بهم.
3- ما ذكرتم من أن المنصور (لم يغير شيئا من باب الحفاظ على كيان الدولة ..) وما بعده من الكلام على التدريج، غايته أن يصلح ليكون عذرا للمنصور فيما بينه وبين ربه. وهذا ينبغي أن تجيب به من قال لك مثلا (كان المنصور كافرا أو مبتدعا)، فحينئذ تأتيه بهذه الأعذار. أما أنا فلم أقل من ذلك شيئا، وإنما قلت: (لم يغير المنصور شيئا من تخاليط ابن تومرت، ولا يصح أن يقال عنه أسس الدولة على الكتاب والسنة)، أما لماذا لم يفعل؟ وما عذره في عدم الفعل؟ فمبحث آخر لم أتطرق إليه.




> أما تشكيك فى صحة روايات نقلت مباشرة عن ثقة هو المراكشى ، ونقلت عن غيره واستفاضت بشان معارضة المنصور لرسوم المهدى فأراك متحاملا تحاملا بينا ، وهذا ليس بحمود ، والله المستعان .
> وإن كان لديك ما تستطيع التشكيك به بشأن هذه الروايات فاطرحه اكون لك من الشاكرين .




1- هذه رواية لشيء خاص بين رجلين، في ما هو مخالف لظاهر الحال، ولم يشتهر ولم يتواتر في زمن القصة، ولم يكن مثلا على المنبر كحادثة المأمون. وما كان من هذا القبيل فلا بد فيه من السند الصحيح، بخلاف غيره مما تقبل فيه الاستفاضة التاريخية.
فأنا لا أحتاج إلى السند الصحيح لأجزم بأن الحجاج كان ظالما، ولكنني أحتاج إليه مثلا في خبر ينقله شخص واحد عن الحجاج أنه قال له في جلسة خاصة: (أنا أحب ابن الزبير, وأبغض خلفاء بني أمية)!! لأن هذا المخالف للظاهر يحتاج إلى دليل قوي يرتفع به الأصل المستصحب.
2- المراكشي ليس هو راوي الخبر، وإنما ينقله عن غيره. وهو (أبو العباس أحمد بن إبراهيم بن مطرف المري)، كذا في المعجب، ونعته بالشيخ الصالح. ولم أجد له ترجمة في ما بين يدي من الكتب. لكن وجدت صاحب (التشوف إلى رجال التصوف!) يذكر عرضا (أبا العباس أحمد بن إبراهيم المروي)، فلعله هو. وفي أحد الموضعين من التشوف: (.. سمعت أبا العباس أحمد بن إبراهيم المروي يقول: رأيت عمر بن عمران وهو يسير تحت سحابة تظله). فمن له علم بترجمة الرجل أو توثيقه فليفدنا بذلك.
3- المراكشي نفسه – الذي قلت عنه: (ثقة)، ليس في ترجمته من أعلام التعارجي (8/509) الشيء الكثير، ولا فيها التصريح بتوثيقه من إمام معتبر، إنما فيها ذكر ترجمته لنفسه، وفيها الثناء على كتابه المعجب لا غير.
4- بعد هذا كله، أقول: لم أكذب الرواية، وإنما قلت – إن صحت -، لأن احتمال عدم صحتها بعد الذي تقدم بيانه وارد جدا.

فهل ترى – ويرى القراء- هذا تحاملا، فضلا عن أن يكون بينا، وغير محمود؟





> وبخصوص قولك بان المهدى أدخل العديد من العقائد الباطلة إلى المغرب فقبل أن أرد على ذلك فليتك ترد على ابن خلدون الذى ذكر ان المهدى لم تعرف له إلا بدعة العصمة ، وأظن أن كلام ابن خلدون واضح وجلى ، فضلا عن علو كعب قائله وإحاطته بما كتب عن ابن تومرت سواء من تلميذه البيذق أو غيره ن وما دفاعه عن ابن تومرت منا ببعيد.




لما ذكرتَ ابن خلدون في مشاركتك الأولى، اشتممت من ذلك أنك لا ترى الأشعرية بدعة في الاعتقاد. ولأنك لم تصرح اكتفيتُ بأن قلت: (مفهوم البدعة يختلف باختلاف حال المتكلم، فالأشعري لا يرى التأويل بدعة الخ).
والآن أقول: 
ابن خلدون معتبر في فنه الذي هو أصول التاريخ وفلسفة الاجتماع ونحو ذلك.
لكن ليس ممن يؤخذ بقوله في مثل هذه الأبحاث العقدية، فقد كان أشعريا متصوفا، صرح في مقدمته بذلك تصريحا بينا، فقال عن الأشعرية (نقلا من الشاملة وقد تكون فيه بعض التحريفات اليسيرة): (وحملهم على هذا التأويل، وإن كان مخالفاً لمذهب السلف في التفويض أن جماعة من أتباع السلف وهم المحدثون والمتأخرون من الحنابلة ارتكبوا في محمل هذه الصفات فحملوها على صفات ثابتة لله تعالى، مجهولة الكيفية. فيقولون في: " استوى على العرش " تثبت له استواء، بحيث مدلول اللفظة، فراراً من تعطيله. ولا نقول بكيفيته فراراً من القول بالتشبيه الذي تنفيه آيات السلوب، من قوله: " ليس كمثله شيء " ، " سبحان الله عما يصفون " ، " تعالى الله عما يقول الظالمون " ، " لم يلد ولم يولد " ، ولا يعلمون مع ذلك أنهم ولجوا من باب التشبيه في قولهم بإثبات استواء، والاستواء عند أهل اللغة إنما موضوعه الاستقرار والتمكن، وهو جسماني. وأما التعديل الذي يشنعون بإلزامه، وهو تعطيل اللفظ، فلا محذور فيه. وإنما المحذور في تعطيل الآلة. وكذلك يشنعون بإلزام التكليف بما لا يطاق، وهو تمويه. لأن التشابه لم يقع في التكاليف. ثم يدعون أن هذا مذهب السلف، وحاشا لله من ذلك. وإنما مذهب السلف ما قررناه أولاً من تفويض المراد بها إلى الله، والسكوت عن فهمها. وقد يحتجون لإثبات الاستواء لله بقول مالك: " إن الاستواء معلوم الثبوت لله " وحاشاه من ذلك، لأنه يعلم مدلول الاستواء. وإنما أراد أن الاستواء معلوم من اللغة، وهو الجسماني، وكيفيته أي حقيقته. لأن حقائق الصفات كلها كيفيات، وهي مجهولة الثبوت لله).

ول شئت أن أنقل لك من المقدمة غير هذا النص لفعلت.

فهل تنتظر من الذي يقول مثل هذا أن يخالف ابن تومرت في ما جاء به؟





> أما بشأن المرشدة فليتك توضح لى موقفك من تأييد ابن رشد الحفيد لها وهو قاضى قضاة فى عهد الموحدين ، وكان مالكى المذهب .
> ثم ما رايك فى عثمان بن عبدالله القيسى المعروف بالسلالجى (ت 564هـ/ 1168م) الذى تصدى لتعليم عقيدة ابن تومرت وألف فى ذلك كتابه (العقيدة البرهانية) ، ولقب بمنقذ أهل فاس من التجسيم ([2]) ، وأبى على عمر بن ملك المرساوى الذى كان على طريقة الجوينى والباقلانى من الأشاعرة ([3]) .
> ثم ما قولك فى شرح فخر الدين بن عساكر (ت620هـ/1223م) للمرشدة وتعظيمه لها ، وخليل بن كيكلدى العلائى (ت761هـ/1359م) الذى أطال فى تعظيم المرشدة والإزراء بمن انتقدها واعتقد فسادها ، ووصف العلائى صاحب المرشدة بأنه على المنهاج القويم والعقد المستقيم ، وأنه أصاب فيما نزه به العلى العظيم ([4])، وتاج الدين السبكى (ت771هـ/1369م) الذى دافع عن ابن تومرت وعن مرشدته ، وانتقد من رفض هذه المرشدة نقدا شديدا ، ووصف ابن تومرت بانه كان أشعريا صحيح العقيدة ([5]).
> وما رأيك فى شرح الإمام السكونى للمرشدة ؟




وهذا المنقول هنا أصرح من الذي سبق، فكل المذكورين أشاعرة أو متخبطون في العقيدة (كابن رشد المالكي الفيلسوف الذي لا تمنعني مالكيته من بيان زيغه في العقائد، مع كونه يرد على الأشعرية)، وهم يثنون على عقيدة التأويل والتعطيل. فما الجديد؟
ونقلك – مع الإقرار - عن السبكي قوله: (بانه كان أشعريا صحيح العقيدة)، يدل على أنك ترى العقيدة الأشعرية عقيدة صحيحة.
فإن صح هذا، فأحب أن أخبرك بأنني وأغلب من في هذا المجلس الطيب نخالفك في هذا أشد المخالفة.
وحينئذ لا يبقى للنقاش فائدة، لأن مقياس الخطأ والصواب ليس متحدا بيني وبينك.





> ثم يا اخى ألا تذكر ما فعله المرابطون من حرق لكت الغزالى وغيره ، وهو عند أهل العلم من العقلاء وذوى التحقيق .





> 




1- ليس حرق كتاب الغزالي زمن المرابطين بأعظم من حرق كتب المالكية زمن المنصور وغير المنصور من الموحدين.
2- لم يحرق المرابطون كتاب الغزالي لأنه شافعي وهم مالكية، أما الموحدون فأحرقوا كتب المالكية لأنهم مالكية، ولحمل الناس على المذهب الظاهري. فما أشد الفرق بين هذا وذاك.
3- إحراق كتاب الغزالي لأجل ما فيه من الطوام، فراجع (الأسباب الحقيقية لحرق كتاب الإحياء) تجد بغيتك إن شاء الله.

نعم، كان الغزالي من العقلاء، لكنه من أئمة الأشاعرة، ثم دخل التصوف، فأتى بالعجائب. غفر الله له.





> ألم تخرج النساء فى آخر عهد المرابطين سافرات ؟




المقصود بالسفور عدم تغطية الوجه، وكان هذا من عادات الملثمين وهي مسألة فقهية، الخلاف فيها معروف. ولم يكن المرابطون يحلون أو يعقدون إلا بفتوى العلماء.
وأين هي من مصائب العقيدة التي عند الموحدين؟





> ألم تسيطر المراة على الحكم وتسببت فى إسقاط الدولة ؟




هذا في زمن الانحدار والركود، وليس السبب الوحيد في سقوط الدولة. ومع ذلك فما علاقة ذلك بكون الدولة مبنية على عقيدة سليمة؟





> ألم تدعو الدولة فى عهد على بن يوسف بترك كل قول غير قول مالك ؟




غير صحيح. بل المغاربة كانوا متمسكين بالمذهب المالكي قبل ذلك. على أن توحيد المذهب في القضاء والحكم، لتجنب الفوضى ليس مذموما. إنما المذموم حرق كتب المخالفين واضطهادهم، كما صنع الموحدون.






> قلت : بل هذا هو أصل محل النزاع لأنك سلفا وفى مشاركة سابقة ذكرت ان عودة الدولة لكتب الحديث والسنن وتركها للفروع والتقليد تعد مثلبة أكثر منها منقبة ؟!!!
> فقلت بالحرف الواحد " لأن يعد ذلك من المثالب أولى من أن يعد من المناقب ."
> وفى الحقيقة أتفهم وجهة نظرك وأحمله على الخير إن شاء الله أن ما قصدته من المثلبة هو حرق كتب الفروع والتنكيل ببعض فقهاء الفروع ، أما حمل الناس على السنة فما اظنك تعده مثلبة ؟ .




نعم، اضطهاد الفقهاء، وإحراق كتب الفقه مثلبة، بلا ريب.
وما تجعله حملا للناس على السنة، إنما هو حمل لهم على الفهم الظاهري للسنة. وإلا فالمذاهب كلها تدعي الانتساب للسنة، وإنما تختلف في ذلك أفهامهم.




> ثم نسبت خطأ التخيير بين السيف وبين القرآن وسنن أبى داود إلى المنصور ، والواقعة لأبيه .





> 




نعم أخطأت في ذلك سهوا.





> وأما قولك بأن التغييرات التى وقعت فى عهد عبدالمؤمن ويوسف والمنصور فمحل نظر ، فأرجو منك الدليل والبرهان على ذلك ، لأننا لا نتكلم إلا بدليل وبرهان بارك الله فيك .





> 





أنا قلت بالحرف: (على أن منهج جمع الأحاديث للتفقه بدلا من كتب الفروع مما بدأه ابن تومرت، إذ جمع في ذلك شيئا من كتاب الطهارة، وأمر المنصور بأن ينسج الفقهاء على منواله.
فقولك (التغييرات التي اقامها يوسف بن عبدالمؤمن ووالده عبدالمؤمن ..) محل نظر.)

والدليل قول صاحب المعجب:
(وفي أيامه (أي المنصور) انقطع علم الفروع وخافه الفقهاء وأمر بإحراقكتب المذهب بعد أن يجرد ما فيها من حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والقرآن ففعل ذلك فأحرق منها جملة في سائر البلاد كمدونة سحنون وكتاب ابن يونس ونوادر ابن أبي زيد ومختصره وكتاب التهذيب للبراذعي وواضحة ابن حبيب وما جانس هذه الكتب ونحا نحوها لقد شهدت منها وأنا يومئذ بمدينة فاس يؤتى منها بالأحمال فتوضع ويطلق فيها النار وتقدم إلى الناس في ترك الاشتغال بعلم الرأي والخوض في شيء منه وتوعد على ذلك بالعقوبة الشديدة وأمر جماعة ممن كان عنده من العلماء المحدثين بجمع أحاديث من المصنفات العشرة الصحيحين والترمذي والموطأ وسنن أبي داود وسنن النسائي وسنن البزار ومسند ابن أبي شيبة وسنن الدارقطني وسنن البيهقي في الصلاة وما يتعلق بها على نحو الأحاديث التي جمعها محمد بن تومرت في الطهارة فأجابوه إلى ذلك وجمعوا ما أمرهم بجمعه فكان يمليه بنفسه على الناس ويأخذهم بحفظه وانتشر هذا المجموع في جميع المغرب وحفظه الناس من العوام والخاصة).

ملخص ذلك أن ابن تومرت جمع أحاديث في الطهارة، والمنصور أمر الفقهاء بالنسج على منواله.
وهذا واضح جدا، وعجيب أن يعزب عن مثلك من (أهل الاختصاص)، فنحتاج إلى نقله.





> قلت : أظن أن طرحك خارج عن الموطن الذى نحن بصدده ، فما فعلته أننى أحببت أن أوضح لك حقيقة التأسيس ولسنا بصدد المقارنة بين من هو على شاكلة عبدالمؤمن ، ومن هو على شاكلة غيره حتى لا نخرج عن الغرض الذى لاجله بدأنا الحديث .




عجيب أن تبدأ أنت المقارنة ثم تقول هذا خارج عن موضوع النقاش!
والمقارنة التي أتيتُ بها لأجل بيان أن المؤسس الحقيقي للدولة هو عبد المؤمن لا المنصور.




> وابادرك القول : أنا معك بشان اختلاف البدعة حسب المتكلم ، لكن ألا يعد ابن خلدون من أهل السنة ؟





> ألم يكن قاضيا مرموقا من قضاة المالكية ؟




سبق بيان ما فيه.






> وماذا تقول فى مالكية الدولة المرينية




مالكية أشعرية، كما سبق أن ذكرت.
فكان ماذا؟






> وفى الإمام الشاطبى الذى نسب ابن تومرت إلى البدعة الظاهرية؟
> فانظر يارعاك الله إلى ما فعله الإمام الشاطبى نعت الظاهرية بالبدعة !!!
> فما قولك فى هذا أتقبل به أم ترفضه وتقصر البدعة على المعتقد ؟!




هذا خارج عن الموضوع جدا، وما أدري لم أوردته؟





> أما عن تكفير المرابطين ، فالرجل لم يكفر إلا من وسم بالتجسيم على قوله ، وكل من دافع عن دولة المرابطين وعن فكرها حسب قناعته كان يراه كافرا لأنه مجسم ، واقرا تفاصيل ذلك فى أعز ما يطلب لابن تومرت فى رده على وصف المرابطين له بأنه يكفر المسلمين .




لا شك أن المعطل يرى السني مجسما، فلا جديد في الأمر.
ونبز المعطلة أهل السنة بالتجسيم شنشنة قديمة نعرفها من أخزم.
أما الجديد فسبي نساء (المجسمين)!!
يقول البيذق (56): (وقسم الخليفة رضي الله عنه الغنائم وأخذنا فيها مئة بكر، وكن عندنا مؤمنات، فقسمهن الخليفة على الموحدين، وتزوجوهن ..).
وفي (66) بعد دخول مراكش: (وكان السبي يضمون للمخزن أنماه الله .. وابتيع النساء..).




> وعن وقائع الامتحان فهذا ما سماه المؤرخون بالتمييز وكان من جراء انتفاضات القبائل وعدم رضوخها وإشعالها فتيل الفتنة .




غريب هذا الذي تقوله!
أحصيت المقتولين في الاعتراف (وهكذا سماه البيذق) فبلغ 32 ألفا من المدنيين (بمصطلح العصر).
فوالله لو كانوا غنما (كما يقول ابن عمر رضي الله عنه في حادثة مشابهة) لكان ذلك إسرافا مذموما، فكيف وهم من عامة المسلمين؟





> سادسا : بشأن قولك عن البربرية فى المشاركة رقم 7 فهذا أمر حتمى لقوم لا يعرفون إلا البربرية فالرجل إنما أراد أن يقرب لهم الأمور ، وابن تومرت نفسه كان فصيح اللسان فى اللغتين البربرية والعربية وألف عقيدته فى التوحيد والتى عرفت باسم " المرشدة" بالبربرية وعلَمَ الموحدين التوحيد باللسان البربرى ، أما العرب فقد ترجمت المرشدة إلى لغتهم ليقفوا عليها ويفهموها(





> [6])، ومن ثم فهو لم يفرض البربرية على العرب .





> وقد حرص بنو عبدالمؤمن على تعليم أبنائهم اللغة العربية على يد مشاهير النحاة والأدباء من أمثال أحمد بن حسين بن سيد الجراوى المالقى( ت بعد 560هـ/1164م) ([7]) ، وجعلوا اللغة العربية هى لغة الدين والتخاطب والتعليم واللغة الرسمية فى المكاتبات والمراسلات ، ومع ذلك فإنهم قدموا من يحيط بالبربرية إلى جانب العربية على من لا يعرف إلا العربية خاصة فى مجال الخطابة والإمامة ، ومن ثم فإنهم لما دخلوا جامع القرويين عزلوا خطيبه " أبامحمد مهدى" وولوا مكانه الفقيه "أبا الحسن بن عطية" لأجل معرفته باللغة البربرية التى كان يخطب بها إلى أن مات ([8]) ، وكان السبب وراء ذلك أن يلقنوا الخطبة بالبربرية لمن لا يعرف العربية ، فضلا عن إعادتهم الآذان بالبربرية بعد النداء الشرعى بالعربية لإعلام البربر ، أما الإمام الذى لم يكن يجيد العربية فكان يقتصر أمره على إمامة الناس فى الصلوات الخمس ، ولا يخطب مثل شكر بن موسى الجراوى أحد أئمة جامع القرويين الذى كان يصلى بالناس ، ولا يخطب ، وينيب عنه غيره لأن لسانه كان به عجمة بربرية ([9]) ، ولذلك لما رفعت نازلة فقهية إلى أحد فقهاء المالكية وفيها " هل يجوز لمن لا يعرف العربية أن يدعو بالبربرية فى صلاته أم لا" فأجاب بالجواز وقال الله أعلم بكل لغة([10]).
> هل ترى يا اخى فيما سبق تغيير من لدن عبدالمؤمن ام لا ؟




المشكلة في النداء للصلاة بالبربرية. وهذه بدعة لا شك فيها.
وما سوى ذلك تطويل خارج عن محل النزاع.





> قلت : التسرع دوما ايها الحبيب ليس بمحمود ، ولو دققت النظر فيما نقل عن أطروحتنا لعلمت انها هى النتائج التى توصلنا إليها، ودوما النتائج لا يمكن أن تطرح إلابعد تأكيدها بالادلة والبراهين ، وإلا يرفض العمل العلمى ، أو لا يرقى لأن يحصل صاحبة على أرفع درجة علمية وهى درجة الدكتوراة بالتقدير الذى يمكن له فى الوسط العلمى .
> 
> ولعلك ظننت ان هذا الكلام مجرد طرح بلا ادلة ، ولذا احببت ان أخبرك ان هذا الكلام الذى تظنه مرسلا ، وتستطيع ان تأتى بمثله إنما هو ملخص لأحكام تم تأصيلها خلال سنين عددا ،..






ليس تسرعا، ووالله لم يخف علي أنها نتائج الأطروحة، وكيف يخفى والأخ العمري يصرح فيقول (واختتمت الدراسة بعدة نتائج وحقائق مهمة منها ..)؟


لكن هذا لا يغير في الأمر شيئا، لأنني أخاطب الأخ العمري الذي يأتيني بكلام يحتج له، ولا يحتج به. وكون الدليل موجودا في نفس الأمر – في الأطروحة أو في غيرها - لا يعفي الأخ الناقل من ضرورة نقل هذا الدليل. 


وهذا من بدهيات النقاش العلمي.



والحمد لله، وصلى الله وسلم على رسول الله.

----------


## عصام البشير

> بعد اذنكم ايها الاخوان هذه فتوى لشيخ الاسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله في ابن تومرت مؤسس دولة الموحدين
>  اجاب رحمه الله عندما سئل عن ‏[‏المرشدة‏]‏ كيف كان أصلها وتأليفها ‏؟‏ وهل تجوز قراءتها أم لا‏؟‏ 
> الحمد لله رب العالمين، أصل هذه‏:‏ أنه وضعها أبوعبد الله محمد بن عبد الله بن التومرت، الذي تلقب بالمهدي، وكان قد ظهر في المغرب في أوائل المائة الخامسة من نحو مائتي سنة، وكان قد دخل إلى بلاد العراق، وتعلم طرفًا من العلم، وكان فيه طرف من الزهد والعبادة‏.‏ 
> ولما رجع إلى المغرب صعد إلى جبال المغرب، إلى قوم من البربر / وغيرهم جهال لا يعرفون من دين الإسلام إلا ما شاء الله، فعلمهم الصلاة والزكاة والصيام وغير ذلك من شرائع الإسلام، واستجاز أن يظهر لهم أنواعًا من المخاريق، ليدعوهم بها إلى الدين، فصار يجيء إلى المقابر يدفن بها أقوامًا ويواطئهم على أن يكلموه إذا دعاهم، ويشهدوا له بما طلبه منهم، مثل أن يشهدوا له بأنه المهدي، الذي بشر به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، الذي يواطئ اسمه اسمه، واسم أبيه اسم أبيه‏.‏ وأنه الذي يملأ الأرض قسطًا وعدلا، كما ملئت جورا وظلمًا، وأن من اتبعه أفلح، ومن خالفه خسر، ونحو ذلك من الكلام‏.‏ فإذا اعتقد أولئك البربر إن الموتى يكلمونه ويشهدون له بذلك، عظم اعتقادهم فيه وطاعتهم لأمره‏.‏ 
> ثم إن أولئك المقبورين يهدم عليهم القبور ليموتوا، ولا يظهروا أمره، واعتقد أن دماء أولئك مباحة بدون هذا، وأنه يجوز له إظهار هذا الباطل ليقوم أولئك الجهال بنصره واتباعه، وقد ذكر عنه أهل المغرب وأهل المشرق الذين ذكروا أخباره من هذه الحكايات أنواعًا‏.‏ وهي مشهورة عند من يعرف حاله عنه‏.‏ 
> ومن الحكايات التي يأثرونها عنه أنه واطأ رجلا على إظهار الجنون وكان ذلك عالمًا يحفظ القرآن والحديث والفقه، فظهر بصورة الجنون والناس لا يعرفونه إلا مجنونًا‏.‏ ثم أصبح ذات يوم وهو عاقل يقرأ القرآن والحديث والفقه، وزعم أنه علم ذلك في المنام، وعوفي مما كان / به، وربما قيل‏:‏ إنه ذكر لهم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم علمه ذلك فصاروا يحسنون الظن بذلك الشخص، وأنه كان لهم يوم يسمونه يوم الفرقان، فرق فيه بين أهل الجنة وأهل النار بزعمه، فصار كل من علموا أنه من أوليائهم جعلوه من أهل الجنة، وعصموا دمه، ومن علموا أنه من أعدائهم جعلوه من أهل النار، فاستحلوا دمه، واستحل دماء ألوف مؤلفة من أهل المغرب المالكية، الذين كانوا من أهل الكتاب والسنة على مذهب مالك وأهل المدينة، يقرؤون القرآن والحديث‏:‏ كالصحيحين، والموطأ وغير ذلك، والفقه على مذهب أهل المدينة، فزعم أنهم مشبهة مجسمة ولم يكونوا من أهل هذه المقالة، ولا يعرف عن أحد من أصحاب مالك إظهار القول بالتشبيه والتجسيم‏.‏ واستحل أيضًا أموالهم، وغير ذلك من المحرمات بهذا التأويل ونحوه، من جنس ما كانت تستحله الجهمية المعطلة ـ كالفلاسفة والمعتزلة، وسائر نفاة الصفات من أهل السنة والجماعة ـ لما امتحنوا الناس في ‏[‏خلافة المأمون‏]‏ وأظهروا القول بأن القرآن مخلوق، وأن الله لا يرى في الآخرة، و نفوا أن يكون لله علم، أو قدرة أو كلام أو مشيئة، أو شيء من الصفات القائمة بذاته‏.‏..... [انظر مجموع الفتاوي 11/476]




بارك الله فيكم.
وفي الفتوى ذاتها قوله رحمه الله:
(وصاحب " المرشدة " كانت هذه عقيدته كما قد صرح بذلك في كتاب له كبير شرح فيه مذهبه في ذلك ذكر فيه أن الله تعالى وجود مطلق كما يقول ذلك ابن سينا وابن سبعين وأمثالهم . ولهذا لم يذكر في " مرشدته " الاعتقاد الذي يذكره أئمة العلم والدين من أهل السنة والجماعة أهل الحديث والفقه والتصوف والكلام وغيرهم من أتباع الأئمة الأربعة وغيرهم ..)

وقال أيضا:
(فصاحب " المرشدة " لم يذكر فيها شيئا من الإثبات الذي عليه طوائف أهل السنة والجماعة ولا ذكر فيها الإيمان برسالة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا باليوم الآخر وما أخبر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من أمر الجنة والنار والبعث والحساب وفتنة القبر والحوض وشفاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في أهل الكبائر فإن هذه الأصول كلها متفق عليها بين أهل السنة والجماعة . ومن عادات علمائهم أنهم يذكرون ذلك في العقائد المختصرة بل اقتصر فيها على ما يوافق أصله وهو القول بأن الله وجود مطلق وهو قول المتفلسفة والجهمية والشيعة ونحوهم ممن اتفقت طوائف أهل السنة والجماعة أهل المذاهب الأربعة وغيرهم على إبطال قوله وتضليله).

والله المستعان.

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

بارك الله فيك أخى الحبيب عصام البشير ، نظرت للموضوع وأنا خارج من بيتى فى الصباح ، وقبل أن أوافيك بردودى أقول لك فقط لست والحمد لله أشعريا لا من قريب ولا من بعيد ، ولم ارى أبدا ولن أرى بعون الله ما نسبته إلى من ميل لهذا او ذاك ، وإنما كلامى كله من باب الطرح للأفكار فحسب .
وباقى الأمور التى أجبت عليها أعدك بالرد ريثما أعود إن شاء الله على أن أجمل الحديث فى أمور محددة حتى لا يتفرع بنا كما وقع .
ولكن أنتظر منك فقط أن تجمل القضايا التى تريد النقاش فيها حسب ما تحب .
والله المستعان وعليه التكلان

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

أخى الحبيب عصام البشير دمت بخير وشكر الله لك وهذه وقفات سريعة معك فى الآتى : 
أولا : الحوار الذى بينى وبينك لا يتابعه التخصصون فحسب ، وقولك عن كتاب السلاوى كتاب معتمد لا يمكن لمتخصص أن يمر عليها دون تعليق ، لأن العوام سرعان ما يرددون القول بلا وعى ولا فهم .
ثم أنت بعد أن عقبت فرقت بين كتاب معتمد وبين غير ذلك ، والعامى أظنه لا يستطيع التفريق . 
ثانيا : بخصوص تدبر كلامك فاعلم يا سيدى أنا نحن الذين نعلم الطلبة كيف يقراون ويتدبرون الكلام ، ولقد قرأت كلامك بروية وتؤده ، وجاءت ردودى واضحة ، وانت الذى تأت فى موضع تقل خارج موضع النزاع ، وآخر ليس محل ، وثالث كذا ، ثم أتيت بروايات وما طلبتها منك أصلا .
فليتك أخى الحبيب لا تخطىء فى شىء وتلصقه بغيرك . 
ثالثا : جعلك تاثر المأمون بأبيه فى إبطال رسوم المهدى خارج محل النزاع أمر لا ادرى كيف بك تفوه به .
والمأمون إنما نزع منزع أبيه فى الظاهرية ، ونزع منزعه فى إلغاء رسوم المهدى ، ولكن كما اسلفت المنصور ما كان يستطيع التغيير لتعصب مشايخ الموحدين ، وليتك تقف على حقيقة تاريخ الدولة اولا أخى الحبيب قبل ان تتكهن وتصدر الأحكام جزافا وكذا التخريجات البعيدة عن التأصيل .
أنا ما تلمست العذر للمنصور ، وإنما تحدثت بناء على المصادر ، وانظر ماذا وقع بعد تغيير المأمون .
هل رضى مشايخ الموحدين من أتباع المهدى بما فعله المأمون ؟
وللعلم مصطلح المشايخ ليس المقصود به العلماء ، إنما هم الفئة الاستشارية التى عول عليها المهدى ثم من أتى بعده من حكام الموحدين .
ثم أنا أتيتك بادلة ثابتة تاريخية تؤكد إنكار المنصور لرسوم المهدى اصلا ، فماذا تريد بعد ذلك ؟
ثم يا أخى هل الأمر عندك بمن غير دون مراعاة طبيعة التغيير؟
إن كان الأمر كذلك فبئس التغيير الذى يتسبب فى فتن أكبر ؟
وارجع لسلفنا الصالح وتدبر أقوالهم بشأن الفتن سيدى الفاضل ، وتفضيلهم أن يحيوا مع الظالم وغيره أفضل من أن يحيوا ساعة من الفتن .
إن مراعاة الظروف وردة الفعل من الأمور التى حث عليها الشرع ، وتعامل بها النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهذا ما فعله المنصور ، ولعلى أفصل ذلك لاحقا .
ثم إن أمر التأثير من الأمور التى أرست قواعدا للدول وللأفكار ، وما قامت حركة العلامة الفذ الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب إلا بتأثير من ابن تيمية وابن القيم عليه ، ثم ظروف مجتمعه .
فإن نحن قلنا إن مسألة تأثر المأمون بأبيه لا دخل لنا بها ، فهذا ما أراه إلا من الجدل غير المحمود .
خاصة أننا لو قبلناها سنؤكد أن المنصور اهتم بإبطال بدع المهدى ورسومه الباطلة .
فهليا ترى رفضك لمسألة تأثر المأمون بالمنصور وليدة حكم مسبق ؟
أم أنك تملك من الأدلة ما لم نحط به خبر ؟ 

رابعا : أما بخصوص طرحك لروايات المراكشى بشان موقف المنصور من عصمة المهدى فما طلبت منك إيرادها ، وقد أحطنا بها خبرا وبغيرها أكثر من غيرنا والحمد لله .
وبشأن تعليقاتك على الروايات الثلاث فأراك أخى الحبيب تصرفت فى الروايات بعقلك واتبعت المعاصرين الذين نعتهم بما نعت ، فرحت تجهل رواية وما لك فى ذلك سلف ، ثم ليتك وقفت على أقوال أرباب التاريخ ، وحينها ما كنت ستقول ما قلت ، لو وقفت على حقيقة المراكشى وكتابه ، وهو شهادة تاريخية من أدق وأوثق الروايات التى وصلتنا عن عصر الموحدين . 
خامسا : أما قولك " تأمل قوله: (ثم بعد هذا قل ما شئت). أي: إذا انتهيت من الكتاب والسنة، فلا بأسمن النظر في تآليف الإمام وغيره!
فوالله إن تحليلك هذا لعجيب .
الرجل يدعو لقراءة القرآن والسنة والعمل بما فيهما .
وكان عليك أن تحمل الأمر على الاصل الشرعى القائم على الرد إلى القرآن والسنة عند التنازع .
فالمنصور عندما دعا لقراءة القرآن والسنة وتدبرهما ليستطيع القارىء بعد ذلك ان يميز الغث من السمين .
فماذا عسى من قرا القرآن والسنة وعكف عليهما أن يفعل حتى لو قرا الكفر بعد قراءتهما ؟
إن الدعوة لقرآن والسنة دعوة للتأصيل ، ودعوة لما دعا إليه ربنا فى كتابه ، ونبينا فى سنته .
فكيف بك تذهب كل مذهب لتشوه صورة هذا الرجل العظيم .
هل أنت بعد قراءة القرآن والسنة وتدبرهما ، لو قرات اى شىء بعدهما نقول لك انت كذا وكذا .
هل لو قرأت مرشدة المهدى نقول انك أشعرى أو مبتدع ؟
ماذا تنتظر من شخص ملأ القرآن والسنة جنبات فكره وسيطرا على عقله وقلبه ؟
ماذا سيقول ؟
هل سيقول بالباطل ؟
أم سينطق بالحق ؟
فليتك يا اخى لا تحمل الرواية اكثر مما تحتمله ، ثم إن غمزك للرواية بالجهالة ليس بشىء .
واعلم اخى الحبيب أن الروايات التاريخية لها ميزان فى التعامل غير مرويات السنة. 
أما قولك " إذا جاءني طالب فسألته ماذا قرأت من العلم، فذكر لي شيئا من المتون وكتب العلماء،فقلت له: هلا بدأت بالكتاب والسنة؟
فشتان بين قولك وبين قول المنصور الذى جاء فيه " ما هكذا يقول: الطالب إنما حكمك أن تقول قرأت كتاب الله وقرأت شيئاً من السنة ثمبعد هذا قل ما شئت:
فانظر للفرق بين الأسلوبين أنت تقول للطالب هلا بدات .
وانظر لقول المنصور " إنما حكمك "
واترك الحكم للقارىء الحصيف يميز بين هذا وذاك . 
سادسا : أما عن استغرابك باعتماد روايات المراكشى على أن المنصور أراد التغيير فليس بعجيب ، وذلك لأن حكمك مسبق تجاه المنصور .
والإنصاف عزيز . 
سابعا : بشأن المتخصصين وما يقعوا فيه من خطا أو خلافه من السهل أن أقول لك ما عنيت بأهل المغرب كل المغاربة ، وهذا مجاز واللغة تحتمله ، ولوسألتنى أنت أو غيرك من تقصد بأهل المغرب ابادر فاقول العوام .
فدعك من المتخصصين ومن حملة الشهادات يا اخى الحبيب ، وليكن الحديث حول ما نحن بصدده . 
ثامنا : أما تأكيدك بالكلام المرسل على عدم تغيير المنصور لرسوم المهدى ، فهذا أمر لم تثبته بالأدلة والبراهين حتى الآن .
وليتك تأتينا بمصدر يؤكد ما تذهب إليه بمجرد الكلام المفتقد للدليل والبرهان ، اللهم إلا من التعويل على رواية سنفصل الحديث عنها لاحقا وهى الخاصة بالمأمون .
لكن هل تستطيع ان تأتينا برواية فيها أن المنصور ومن قبله لم يغيروا شيئا من آثار المهدى ؟
هذا ما أنتظره منك أخى الحبيب . 
تاسعا : أما قولك عن روايات المراكشى أنها لم تتواتر ولم تشتهر كاشتهار حادثة المأمون ، فليتك أخى الحبيب تقرا كتب التاريخ التى عالجت تاريخ هذه الفترة بتروى ، وستخطىء نفسك ، وتعرف مدى اشتهارها ، وإن أحببت ان نحيلك عليها فعلنا ، وإن شئت ان تصل إليها بنفسك فافعل . 
والعجيب اخى أنك تلوم على أناس أفعالهم ثم تأت بما عبتهم به . 
عاشرا : ما نسبته إلى من تمشعر أو ما اشتممته منى ، ليس بمحمود بين أهل العلم أخى الحبيب .
فلست والحمد لله بأشعرى ، ولا متمشعر ، ولا أرى ما نسبته إلى اصلا والحمد لله رب العالمين .
ولست من الأموات حتى تشتم من كلامى ، فلا زلت أتمتع بالحياة على هذه البسيطة ، وكان يلزمك ان تسألنى فأجيبك .
وما ذكرته لك من نقول إنما هو من باب الطرح الذى يلزمه النقاش فحسب .
وتذكر حديث النبى " إياكم والظن فإن الظن أكذب الحديث" 
حادى عشر : اما بشان أن الموحدين حرقوا كتب المالكية لأنهم مالكية فلا ادرى من اين اتيت بهذا وأنت المغربى الذى عنده الحقائق أكثر مما عند المشرقى .
الموحدون عندما شرعوا فى إحراق كتب المالكية يا عزيزى لم يحرقوها لأنها مالكية بل لم يحرقوا جل كتب المالكية ، بل أحرقوا كتبا بعينها وهى كتب الفروع .
وحسبك ان أحد دعاة الفروع قال عن المدونة فيها كل خبر نزل من السماء .
فأمثال هذا هو الذى كانت تحرق كتبه ، وهو من يدعو الناس للعمل بالفروع وترك النصوص والاحتكام إليها .
وإن شئت أبين لك أكثر فستجد من فقهاء المالكية من مكن له وتولى المناصب الرفيعة فى عهد الموحدين .
ومنهم من تعلم الاصول ومهر فيها ، وتخلى عن الفروع تماما .
بل إن ابن رشد اصلا كانت أحد اسباب التنكيب به غير ما هو مشهور انه دعا فى كتابه بداية المجتهد إلى شرح فروع مذهب مالك ونشرها .
وهو ما اصلناه وأحكمناه غاية الإحكام فى دراساتنا عن ابن رشد بالأدلة والبراهين .
فالحرق ياسيدى لم يكن لأجل أنهم مالكية ، ولكن لأنهم دعوا إلى الفروع . 
أما بشأن واقعة إحراق الإحياء فالحمد لله عندنا تفاصيل ذلك ، ويمكننا أن نزيد من يريد الزيادة .
وكان يلزم المرابطين وهم الدعاة إلى العقيدة الصحيحة على قولك ان ينزهوا الكتاب مما فيه من طوام ثم ينشروه ، كما فعل اهل العلم والفضل والسبق .
وما تم من إحراق للكتاب إنما تم بتحريض من أمات الله قلوبهم من أهل التقليد والإفك والفساد على ما سنفصل لاحقا . 
ثانى عشر : أما بشأن السفور فلم يكن قاصرا على إظهار الوجوه سيدى . بل تعداه إلى أظهر الشهر وتزيينه بالزيت ، واقرأ وطالع تهتدى بنفسك .
أما بشان اتباع المرابطين للعلماء فالأمر على ضربين :
إما علماء فضل وخير يعتمدون النصوص .
وإما علماء سوء يفتون بالهوى والتقليد ، وهذا كان هو الواضع فى آخر الدولة .
وعموما التقليد كله مذمود ، والاتباع إنما يكون لكتاب الله وسنة نبيه . 
ثالث عشر : اما بشان تسلط المراة فليس فى عصور الانحطاط فحسب بل فى اشد عصور الازدهار واقرأ تاريخ الدولة المرابطية تجد بغيتك ، وما زينب النفزاوية وغيرها منا ببعيد .
اما عن ما دخل هذا بالعقيدة السليمة .
فاقول الإسلام كل لا يتجزا ، إن كانت العقيدة صحيحة وسديدة ، كانت كل الأمور منضبطة .
اما أن تكون العقيدة صحيحة وهناك نساء سافرات ، وهناك نساء يتحكمن فى الحكم ، وهناك من يحج لقبر عبدالله بن ياسين .
فأين العقيدة الصحيحة ؟ 
رابع عشر : أما قولك بعدم صحة ما قام به على بن يوسف من منع أى مذهب غير مذهب مالك فهو أمحل من المحال ، واقرا وثائق المرابطين الت نشرها حسين مؤنس وغيره تجد وثيقة كاملة يحض فيها على بن يوسف على ما ذكرناه . 
خامس عشر : أما بشان الفهم الظاهرى للسنة فإن شئت حديثا عنه أفردنا له حديثا . 
سادس عشر : أما استشهادك بما ذكره المراكشى من حرق لكتب المذهب المالكى ثم ظنك أن مثل هذا غاب عنا ، فالحمد لله لم يغب عنا شىء من ذلك ، وما طلبنا منك نقله فهو فى عقلنا قبل ان يكون فى كتبنا .
ومساواتك بين ابن تومرت والمنصور فى الجمع إنما هى مقاربة مثل موقف المنصور والمأمون من رسوم المهدى ، وإلا فسآتيك بالجديد عن جهود المنصور فى تاصيل العمل بالكتاب والسنة أزيد بكثير مما فعله المهدى ، وفيه من المغايرة الكثير والكثير . 
سابع عشر : أما بشان أن النداء للصلاة بالبربرية بدعة فليتك تأتينى بمايكشف هذا الأمر من البراهين القاطعة ، ولا يكون الحكم هكذا بلا دليل ولابرهان . 
ثامن عشر : اما بشأن كلامك عن نتائج الأطروحة فكان يكفيك بدلا من وصفك للنتائج بأنها كلام مرسل ن والكلام عائد على الكاتب وليس على الناقل سيدى .
تعرف لم ؟
لاننا فى نهاية الأطروحات نسجل النتائج كما نقلها الأخ العمرى دون أدلة ن اما الادلة فتكون بين دفتى الاطروحة .
لذا كان عليك قبل ان تتهم غيرك بما اتهمته به ان تسأل أنت عن الأادلة ، خاصة وأن النتائج كما اسلفت تطرح كما طرحها الأاخ العمرى . 
وأخيرا وليس آخرا ماذكرته بشان زيارة المنصور لقبر ابن تومرت وقع ما هو أنكى منه من قبل المغاربة عندما مات عبداله بن ياسين شهيدا اتخذ ت طوائف من المغاربة قبره مزارا يحجون إليه .
فماذا فعلت الدولة المرابطية صاحبة العقيدة السليمة .
ولنا حوار منفصل حول المرابطين
وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين .

----------


## عصام البشير

بارك الله فيكم.
أخي الكريم
كنت أنتظر ردا علميا مؤصلا، ترد فيه بدقة على كل النقاط التي ذكرتها في مشاركتي السابقة، مع الإحالة إلى الكتب التاريخية، والمناقشة على مناهج المحدثين والمؤرخين، فأستفيد منه، ويستفيد الإخوة القراء.
لكن خاب ظني للأسف الشديد، وما زادني نقاشك إلا يقينا في صحة ما أعتقده في الموضوع.
وأرى أن استمرار النقاش بهذه الطريقة مضيعة لوقتي ولوقتك، ولوقت الإخوة أعضاء هذا المجلس.
فبارك الله فيك، وأسأله سبحانه أن يريني وإياك الحق، ويصدني وإياك عن سبل الباطل.

أخوك أبو محمد.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الاخ عصام البشير وفقك الله اشارك الراي في قرارك الاخير
وانا ايضاً زادتني ردود الاخوان يقيناً بصحة ما كنا نعتقده في الموضوع

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

الأخوان الحبيبان عصام البشير وماجد العتيبى بارك الله فيكما وألهمنى وإياكما التفوه بالحق وتجنب الباطل
أظن يا أخى الحبيب البشير أننى علميا ومنهجيا وأكاديميا ما تجاوزت ، وإن وجدت تجاوزا فرد على التجاوز وبينه 
وكما قلت لك أنت ما فعلته إنما تحكم بالآراء والأقوال بلا دليل 
ثم نسبتنى للأشعرية ، ثم ها أنت تقول زادتك أنت والأخ ماجد الردود يقينا بصحة ما كنتما تعتقدانه 
فأى شىء كنتما تعتقدانه سلفا ؟
أننى أشعرى النزعة ؟
وأنسب الناس إلى معتقد باطل كما فعلت معى ؟
أما نسبتك دولة المرابطين للعقيدة الصحيحة وهم الذين لم يفعلوا شيئا لطوائف المغاربة التى كانت تحج إلى قبر ابن ياسين؟
ثم أين أنت من فعل ابن ياسين من تزوج كل امرأة كانت تنسب للجمال ، ثم يطلقها ؟
يا سيدى إن طلبت منى تأصيلا لأى مسألة تفوهت بها سأعزوها إليك من مصادرها الاصلية 
لكن أن تقول ودت أن تستفيد أنت والإخوة ، وما رأيت هذا فأنت وشأنك إن أردت أن لا تكمل الحوار 
لكن ثق تماما أننى سآتيك بما تقر عينك وعين من يريد أن يعرف الحقيقة عن حال الموحدين بعد ابن تومرت
وهل غير المنصور الأحوال أم لا ؟
وليتك أنت تأتينى بنص واضح وجلى يقول أن المنصور لم يفعل شيئا 
وما فعلته سيدى من الاحتجاج برواية عن المأمون ليس بدليل ولا تقوم به حجة أصلا ، ولا ينفى أن من قبل المأمون لم يغير
والحجة إنما تكون فى دليل يخبرنا أن المنصور لم يغير ، ولكن تدبر المصادر وستجد التغيير.
فإن أحببت الاستفادة فليتك تخبرنا عن أى شىء تريد أن تستفيد فيه
خاصة وأنك حملت بداية لواء إفادة الناس دون أن تلتفت إلى من يفيد  
وسآتيك بطوام ومصائب عن المرابطين 
ثم بشأن المصادر والمراجع سيدى فكنت أتمنى أن لا يصدر منك أنت هذا الكلام وعموميات نقلك من الشبكة دون تأصيل لها من المصدر الحقيقى ، وما هذا هو منهج أهل العلم .
ثم يا أخى إن منهج المؤرخين والمحدثين أعرفهما جيدا ، ولقد التزمتهما فى حديثى ، وإن وجدت زلة أو خطأ فنبه عليه باركالله فيك لعلى أستفيد .
وأنتظر أن تطرح ما تحب أن ترى دليلا عليه .
وبارك الله فيك وفى صاحبك العتيبى .

----------


## عصام البشير

أتجاوز كل ما ذكرته، لأن القارئ يستطيع أن يحكم بسهولة، ويميز من منا يؤصل كلامه، ويستدل لكل ما يقوله، ويحرر مواضع النزاع بدقة، ومن هو على عكس ذلك كله.

وقد أرشدتك من قبل إلى تمعن كلامي قبل الرد، فلم تنتصح، وأصررت على طريقتك.
ومن نتائج ذلك أنك تتوهم أمورا لم ترد في كلامي، ثم ترد عليها.

من ذلك مثلا زعمك أنني نسبتك للأشعرية، ولم يرد ذلك في كلامي قط، لكن عدم تمييزك بين ما قلتُه وما فهمتَه يدل على شدة مبادرتك إلى الرد قبل استكمال فهم ما ترد عليه.
وأنا - والحمد لله - أستعمل أسلوبا علميا دقيقا، وأحترز في مواضع الاحتراز، فتأمل وتدبر، وافهم عني ما أقوله غفر الله لك.





> ثم بشأن المصادر والمراجع سيدى فكنت أتمنى أن لا يصدر منك أنت هذا الكلام *وعموميات نقلك من الشبكة دون تأصيل لها من المصدر الحقيقى* ، وما هذا هو منهج أهل العلم .





أما هذا الملون بالأحمر فلا أتركه لفطنة القارئ، بل أبادر فأقول: هذا افتراء محض، وكذب بحت. ولست أحلك منه، إلا أن تعتذر وتتوب وتنيب.
وأنا أحيل في ما أكتبه - خلافا لك - إلى الجزء والصفحة، وإن شئت أسماء الطبعات جئتك بها.
والموضع الوحيد الذي نقلت من غير الكتب مباشرة، نقلته من الشاملة (لا من الشبكة كما تدعيه بغير برهان) ليس لأن مقدمة ابن خلدون ليست عندي - وأي طالب علم لا تكون المقدمة في مكتبته - ولكن لأنني لا أجد الوقت لطباعة النص كله. فنقله من الموسوعة الالكترونية - مع البيان والتنبيه - مهيع مسلوك، لا ينكره عاقل.

(على أن إنكار استعمال هذه التقنيات الحديثة في البحث العلمي، مما يدل على ما تعانيه الجامعات العربية من تأخر في لحوق ركب التقدم العلمي. والله المستعان)

----------


## الدكتور عبدالباقى السيد

عزيزى البشير بلغ بك التعصب مبلغا أن جعلك تلقى بالتهم جزافا ، ولقد قرات كلامك قراءة الباحث الحصيف الذى يدرى ما يكتب ويقول ، وليتك انت التزمت المنهج القويم .
أين يا عزيزى العزو الذى قمت به ؟
الاستقصا ، انظر لكلامك ولينظر الإخوة قلت راجع كذا ن أين الجزء والطبعة والصفحة يا صاحب العلم والمنهجية ؟
البيذق ذكرت الصفحة ولم تذكر الكتاب ولا طبعته ولا محققه .
وما نقلته عن ابن خلدون أين الصفحة ايها الماهر ؟
وهل الطبعة التى رجعت إليها طبعة على عبدالواحد أم طبعة ماذا ؟
وهل هى التى فى مجلد او مجلدين او ثلاثة ؟
وكتاب التشوف للعلامة التادلى لم تذكر شيئا عنه سوى اسم الكتاب .
يا سيدى إن أردت أن تناوش المتخصصين فعليك أن تتحدث بلسانهم ، ولا تتخذ اسلوبا أبعد ما يكون عن العلم ؟
أما عن دعوتك إياى للتوبة فمن اى شىء أتوب ؟ من حكم أصدرته على بينه ، وشاهدت النقول ، وهى على الشبكة وأنت نقلتها ولصقتها ؟
من الذى يتوب من وسم أخيه بما ليس فيه ؟
الا ترى الأشعرية بدعة ؟ ويراها كل أهل السنة 
ألم تزعم انى أشعرى ؟
ثم تريد ان تتنصل مما اتهمتنى به .فليقرا الإخوة كلامك وليحكموا هم عليه بمنظار اللغة والشرع . 
أما قولك ايها الهمام (على أن إنكار استعمال هذه التقنيات الحديثة في البحث العلمي، مما يدل على ما تعانيه الجامعات العربية من تأخر في لحوق ركب التقدم العلمي. والله المستعان). 
فوالله الذى لا إله غيره ما اراه يخلو من أمرين :
إما عدم فهم لكلامى .
وإما محاولة لتشويه صورتى بطريقة متعمدة ، وهذا ما فعلته خلال هذه المناقشة .
ليتك يا سيدى تتدبر الكلام وتعى وتفهم ما هو مكتوب .
ما ذكرته بشانك لا يمت بصلة إلى التقنية الحديثة ، وحسبى انى احرض تلاميذى كلهم للتعويل على التقنيات الحديثة ، والمشاركة على الشبكة فى المواقع الإسلامية ، وهذا ما أقوم به منذ فترة .
ما ذكرته عن نقلك عن الشاملة ليتك توظفه توظيفا صحيحا بمعنى أوضح ليتك تعترف ان النقل من كتب الشبكة الوورد أو ما شابهها باستثناء الكتب المصورة يعرض الناقل للقيل والقال . لأن النسخ المكتوبة غير المصورة فيها من الأخطاء والأوهام الكثير .
وهذا ما نبهت عليه يا عزيزى فى مشاركتى ، أما ان تريد ان تنسب إلى ما لم اقله فحسبى وحسبك ان نوايانا بيد ربنا ، والله يتولى السرائر .
وإن كنت تريد أحدا ان يتوب فادعو نفسك انت للتوبة من اتهامك لأخ مسلم بالتمشعر الذى هو بدعة عنده وعندك .
أرجو ألا تنخدع بنفسك ، ووطنها على الحق ، وعلى النزاهة وعلى عدم حمل كلام الناس على الباطل .
والجامعات العربية بخير ما دام أمثالنا فيها والحمد لله ، نرفع من شأنها ونعلى منارها ، ونعلم تلامينا العلم النزيه بعيدا عن الطعون والتبديع 
وحسبنا اننا نعلم الطلبة ان ينزلوا الناس منازلهم ، وأن يعترفوا بالحق ولا يتمادوا فى الباطل .

وقبل الختام قلت لك من قبل وهى فرصة لك أن تجد بغيتك إن أردت أن تكذبنى فى شىء على الملأ ، اطلب تأصيل ما تريد مما طرحته وعزوه إلى المصادر الأصلية لعلك تستفيد ويستفيد الإخوة كما ذكرت سلفا فلعلك تجدنى حاطب ليل لا أجيد إلا النقل ، وتكون هذه فرصتك التى تحاول ان تظفر بها !!
وسلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته .

----------


## عصام البشير

> عزيزى البشير بلغ بك التعصب مبلغا أن جعلك تلقى بالتهم جزافا ،




لا أحلك من هذه أيضا. ولا دليل لك عليها كأغلب كلامك.
ولو أردت أن أجيب على اتهام بمثله، لقلت إنك متعصب للموحدين لأجل الظاهرية التي تجمعك بهم.
لكنني لن أفعل، فتأمل الفرق الذي بيني وبينك.

والله إن مثل هذه النقاشات تزهدني في المنتديات كلها.
أنا منذ أن بدأت الحوار لم أتهم أحدا بالتعصب. وقد اتهمت بذلك مرتين بغير دليل.




> الاستقصا ، انظر لكلامك ولينظر الإخوة قلت راجع كذا ن أين الجزء والطبعة والصفحة يا صاحب العلم والمنهجية ؟
> البيذق ذكرت الصفحة ولم تذكر الكتاب ولا طبعته ولا محققه .
> وما نقلته عن ابن خلدون أين الصفحة ايها الماهر ؟ وهل الطبعة التى رجعت إليها طبعة على عبدالواحد أم طبعة ماذا ؟ وهل هى التى فى مجلد او مجلدين او ثلاثة ؟
> وكتاب التشوف للعلامة التادلى لم تذكر شيئا عنه سوى اسم الكتاب .


مرة أخرى تترك كلامي في الشرق، وتجيب في الغرب.
أنت ادعيت أنني أنقل من الشبكة.
ما دليلك؟
أكنت معي في بيتي حين كنت أكتب، وأنقل من الشبكة؟
أعانك الله على نفسك.




> يا سيدى إن أردت أن تناوش المتخصصين فعليك أن تتحدث بلسانهم ، ولا تتخذ اسلوبا أبعد ما يكون عن العلم ؟


إن كان التخصص بالدكتوراه فأنا بها خبير.
وإن كان بالدليل والبرهان، فلم أر من ذلك شيئا.




> أما عن دعوتك إياى للتوبة فمن اى شىء أتوب ؟ من حكم أصدرته على بينه ، وشاهدت النقول ، وهى على الشبكة وأنت نقلتها ولصقتها ؟


أنت تكذب كذبا بقرون، وتصر عليه بصفاقة عجيبة.
ووالله ما أخذت من الشبكة شيئا (إلا ما ذكرته عن النقل من الشاملة، وقد بينته قبل أن تهوش علي بأباطيلك)
يا رجل .. ألا حياء ينهاك عن الإصرار على الكذب؟
والله الذي لا إله إلا هو:
- الاستقصا: بحثت فيه عن النص الذي نقلته صفحة صفحة. وكنت أعلم أن ذلك بعد عهد المنصور، فبدأت من وفاة المنصور، وسرت صاعدا حتى وصلت إلى النص. *والاستقصا في مكتبتي منذ أكثر من 15 عاما. وقرأته كاملا منذ ما يفوق 10 أعوام.*
- التشوف رجعت إلى فهارسه التي في آخر الكتاب، بحثا عن ترجمة الراوي، فوجدت موضعين، ذكرت لك أحدهما. *والكتاب في مكتبتي منذ سنوات وقرأته كاملا.
*- البيذق: رجعت إلى صفحة الفوائد التي أسجلها في آخر الكتاب. ونقلت لك النصين، وهما فائدتان كنت سجلتهما عند قراءة الكتاب.  *والكتاب في مكتبتي منذ سنوات وقرأته كاملا.*
- المعجب: رجعت إلى الفهرس، باحثا عما يقرب مما نحن فيه. فوجدت العنوان: (أبو يوسف وعقيدة العامة في ابن تومرت)، فرجعت إليها. *والكتاب لم أقرأه كاملا، لكنني مطلع عليه* (أقول هذا للإنصاف، ولست محتاجا إلى التزيد والكذب، إذ القراء في هذا المجلس يعرفونني جيدا، والحمد لله).

فماذا تريد بعد هذا؟
أتريدني أن أقسم بالطلاق والعتاق؟
أنحن في محكمة أم في مجلس علمي؟
أأعياك رد كلامي بالدليل، فصرت تتمسح بهذه التخاليط؟
أما تنزجر عن هذه الترهات التي أنت سادر فيها؟

*ألا حياء .. ألا حياء .. ألا حياء...*




> من الذى يتوب من وسم أخيه بما ليس فيه ؟
> الا ترى الأشعرية بدعة ؟ ويراها كل أهل السنة 
> ألم تزعم انى أشعرى ؟
> ثم تريد ان تتنصل مما اتهمتنى به .فليقرا الإخوة كلامك وليحكموا هم عليه بمنظار اللغة والشرع .





> 


يا رجل .. تدبر قبل أن تتكلم
أنت تنقل لي عن أساطين الأشعرية والمخلطين في العقائد، لتبرهن لي على أن المرشدة مقبولة.
وهذا نص كلامك:
(أما بشأن المرشدة فليتك توضح لى موقفك من تأييد ابن رشد الحفيد لها وهو قاضى قضاة فى عهد الموحدين ، وكان مالكى المذهب .
_ ثم ما رايك فى عثمان  بن عبدالله القيسى المعروف بالسلالجى (ت 564هـ/ 1168م) الذى تصدى لتعليم  عقيدة ابن تومرت وألف فى ذلك كتابه (العقيدة البرهانية) ، ولقب بمنقذ أهل  فاس من التجسيم ([2]) ، وأبى على عمر بن ملك المرساوى الذى كان على طريقة الجوينى والباقلانى من الأشاعرة ([3]) .
ثم ما  قولك فى شرح فخر الدين بن عساكر (ت620هـ/1223م) للمرشدة وتعظيمه لها ،  وخليل بن كيكلدى العلائى (ت761هـ/1359م) الذى أطال فى تعظيم المرشدة  والإزراء بمن انتقدها واعتقد فسادها ، ووصف العلائى صاحب المرشدة بأنه على  المنهاج القويم والعقد المستقيم ، وأنه أصاب فيما نزه به العلى العظيم ([4])،  وتاج الدين السبكى (ت771هـ/1369م) الذى دافع عن ابن تومرت وعن مرشدته ،  وانتقد من رفض هذه المرشدة نقدا شديدا ، ووصف ابن تومرت بانه كان أشعريا  صحيح العقيدة ([5]).
وما رأيك فى شرح الإمام السكونى للمرشدة ؟_

بعد هذا كله، ماذا قلتُ أنا؟
(ونقلك – مع الإقرار - عن السبكي قوله: (بانه كان أشعريا صحيح العقيدة)، يدل على أنك ترى العقيدة الأشعرية عقيدة صحيحة.
فإن صح هذا، فأحب أن أخبرك بأنني وأغلب من في هذا المجلس الطيب نخالفك في هذا أشد المخالفة.).

انتبه يا رجل وافتح عقلك لما سألقي عليك:
1- أعرف خلقا من المعاصرين يرون أن العقيدة الأشعرية عقيدة صحيحة، وهم مع ذلك يصرحون بأنهم ليسوا أشاعرة، بل يزعمون أن  هنالك مدارس متباينة في العقائد، كلها صحيح، كما هو الحال في مذاهب الفقه. فقولي: (.. يدل على أنك ترى العقيدة الأشعرية عقيدة صحيحة) ليس مرادفا لقولي - الذي لم أقله -:(يدل على أنك أشعري).
2- بعد أن بينتُ لازمَ فعلك من تعمد تلك النقول الكثيرة (وهو لازم ظاهر لكل ذي عينين)، رجعت فاحترزت، مخافة أن تكون غير واع بما فعلت، وغير مدرك لذلك اللزوم. فاستعملت أسلوب الشرط - الذي يفهمه كل عالم بلسان العرب - فقلت: (فإن صح هذا ..). فكان يكفيك أن تقول: (لم يصح، وهذا لا يلزمني، وذلك لأنني نقلت تلك النقول للغرض الفلاني مثلا). لكن لأنك لا خبرة لك بأساليب النقاش العلمي، فررت إلى ما لا تعلق له بالموضوع.
3- ومن أعجب العجب أنك فهمت من قولي آنفا (إن صحت الرواية) أنني أشكك فيها، ولم تفهم من قولي (إن صح هذا) أنني أجعل ذلك محتملا غير مقطوع به. بل ما فتئت تكرر (نسبتني إلى الأشعرية). وهذا من أغرب ما رأيت في التناقض!
4- اترك عنك هذا كله، وقل لي: لم أتيتني بتلك النقول عن هؤلاء العلماء؟ أليس ذلك لإثبات أن ما في المرشدة صحيح؟
لم نقلت لي قول السبكي الأشعري المتعصب لأشعريته عن ابن تومرت: (كان أشعريا صحيح العقيدة)، ولم تعلق على ذلك ولو بتعليق صغير؟ 
ولم نقلت لي عن أحدهم أنه كان يعلم عقيدة ابن تومرت، وقلت: (كان على طريقة الجويني والباقلاني من الأشاعرة)؟

يا رجل أتعبتني بمشاركاتك، وشغلتني عن الأهم.
ولولا أنك اتهمتني - بمحض التشهي - بشيء أخشى أن يظنه بعض القراء حقا، لما حفلت كلامك، ولا عبأت بتخبيطك.

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

من باب الأمانة فإني لم أقرأ جميع المشاركات، يكفيني فقط الإدعاء الذي استوقفني ألا وهو زعم أن دولة البدع والضلالات قامت على الكتاب والسنة..

لذا أنصح بهذا الكتاب: إعلام أهل العلم والدين بأحوال الموحدين/ للشيخ على محمد الصلابي.

مقتطف مما جاء فيه: " إن دولة الموحدين قامت على أساس دموي في إرساء دعائمها، و لذلك أسرف ابن تومرت في سفك الدماء و هتك الأعراض و مصادرة الأموال. و سار خليفته عبد المؤمن على منواله و كذلك كثير من زعماء الموحدين، فجرت فيهم سنة الله التي لا تتبدل و لا تتغير و لا تجامل، فانتقم من الظالمين و جعل بأسهم فيما بينهم حتى أفضى أمر الدولة إلى الزوال.  انتهى. 

و هذه محاضرة للدكتور أحمد بن يوسف الدعيج من سلسلة التأريخ المغرب والأندلس:
http://islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson&iw_...series_id=2385

----------

